# TPU's Space Sims Appreciation Thread



## Kursah (Jul 13, 2014)

*Space sims are back! *Well they have been for years if you enjoyed the X-series and Evochron, and a few other more arcade-ish releases in between. I wanted to create a thread where we can talk about ones we're playing, ones we love, hate, miss, what hardware we're using, what mods we're using, etc.

_Please feel free to donate, but if you bring drama or plan to, don't post. Keep this thread positive please._


*Evochron: Mercenary - 2010 (Update to 2.0 in 2012, Still frequently updated)
*
Price: $24.99
Homepage: http://www.starwraith.com/evochronmercenary/
Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/71000/

I'm a huge fan of Evochron, and the most recent of them, Mercenary. IMHO one of the best indie titles I've ever played...steep learning curve, great flight mechanics, a true challenge, seamless MP/SP and planet landings. Vice has done an excellent job and the updates keep on rolling, and he stays active with his community and gears his patches towards their needs. The community is amazing and will have anyone a pro-level pilot in no time. I've spent years in this game on and off...and for around $30 or so, it's worth every penny!

Sure it doesn't have the graphics or polish or details that others do, but what it does have to offer many other games can't touch or promise to later on. The install is tiny at less than 500MB iirc, it's amazing what this title is capable of and what you can be capable of within. Here's a couple of video links to take a look:

Videos: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=evochron+mercenary


*Elite: Dangerous - 2014 (Updated regularly, and Seasons/Expansions/DLC)
*
Price: $44.99 (w/o Season Pass/Expansions)
Homepage: https://www.elitedangerous.com/
Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/359320/

Elite: Dangerous has been a blast through Beta, Gamma and December 2014's release and beyond. I honestly felt they released too soon and 1.3 should've been 1.0.

Elite as many know, has a TON of areas to explore and they're constantly adding more content and things to do. The flight model is good overall, even the gimped yaw fits with the game and how it was meant to be.

My current favorite for combat, be it in the main game or CQC (added in 1.4). 400 billion systems to explore, over a dozen ships to own with many more on the way, Horizon's bringing planetary landings, exploration and combat soon. The unfortunate thing with this title early on for many is running out of things to do, it is a mile wide and inch deep as many say.

I personally enjoy the combat and finding the next pirate or bounty or conflict zone. Trading turns into a grind, mining was a grind last I tried and was not fun, bounty hunting was exciting.

Combat in the main game is more methodical, where CQC is more like CoD/BF in space (reminds me of FDev's version of SC's Arena Commander module..). Overall, excellent sim that all should experience.

Videos: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=elite+dangerous


*Star Citizen (Alpha 1.3 as of 10/2015, 2.0 coming soon...)
*
Price: $45.00+
Homepage: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/
Steam: N/A

Probably the most hyped and consumer funded game project ever, looks promising, but is kind of slow on development. Amazing tech and graphics, is trying to be the sci-fi jack of all trades.

I don't enjoy combat as much in this, the flight model is MUCH better versus Alpha .8 a year ago, but still not as good as EvoMerc or Elite Dangerous in my mind. Though the G-force effects are cool and frustrating.

Arena Commander is still good fun and it's cool when they unlock different ships to try out. For the price of admission, it is worth a go. And recently it was announced any owner can play the alpha, so no longer do you need to buy the extra "pass" to access early release content.

As it stands the game uses over 30GB of space, and has been projected to breach 100GB at release. Speaking of release dates, late 2016 or into 2017 has been projected, with some speculating a 2018 release.

I have high hopes for this one, but as it stands I don't enjoy it as much...setting controls is a pain, but once you're in and going it can be fun...just not as interesting as my other two favorites.

Videos: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=star+citizen


*Infinity: Battlescape (Estimated release 9/2017, alpha 10/2016, beta 4/2017)
*
Price: $20+ (Kickstarter for actually owning a copy)
Homepage: https://www.inovaestudios.com/
Steam: Not yet, but will be according to them!

This one seems to offer some of the things people expected of Elite Dangerous, and looks very very very promising. Seems to be MP focused, and looks quite fun from the videos! Right now it is in kickstarter ( https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/309114309/infinity-battlescape ).

We shall see what becomes of this one, but from the prototype build streams, it checks off a lot of wants for me out of a modern space combat sim!

Videos: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=infinity+battlescape&page=&utm_source=opensearch


*No Man's Sky (Not out as of 10/2015)*

Price: N/A 10/2015
Homepage: http://www.no-mans-sky.com/
Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/275850/

Last, but not least...who is following No Man's Sky? This looks super promising too! If you haven't seen it, please watch this! I can't wait!

Videos: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=no+man's+sky


*Freespace 2 (Open) (still being updated by community)*

Price: $5-10
Homepage: http://scp.indiegames.us/
Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/273620/
GoG: http://www.gog.com/game/freespace_2

I don't think much needs said here, but one of the funnest space combat sims in the last 20 years. Mods are keeping it relevant, and the 2014 mod set was a huge update on all fronts. Works great with mouse + keyboard. Should be in everyone's collections!!!

Videos: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=freespace+2


*Starpoint Gemini 2 (2014, patches and DLC still being released)*

Price: $34.99
Homepage: http://starpointgemini.com/
Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/236150/

This is a 3rd person capitol ship commanding game, versus your first person perspectived sims. Has a lot to offer, and gains new patches and DLC regularly. Is more technical than others in the 3rd person cap ship style of games, the story is kind of weak but the action is good and supports modding through Steam as well. You can't go wrong with this one, though it can be a challenge to get into and some design options aren't the best. It is a lot of fun once you get the ball rolling and get into it.

Videos: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=starpoint+gemini+2


*Rebel Galaxy (2015)*

Price: $19.99
Homepage: http://rebel-galaxy.com/
Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/290300/

What if you could live in an alternate universe that was inspired by the likes of Firefly. A space western cap ship combat and trading game, that removes the Z-axis and uses ship battle broadside mechanics for big battles. Has a great level of polish, and is a lot of fun and really easy to get into.

This game is a good primer for getting into more challenging titles like SPG2 above. And at the price, this is a great value! Brought to you by the team that created the Torchlight series.

Videos: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rebel+galaxy


*More coming soon...
*
Tie Fighter
X-Wing
X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter
Welcome back space sims!


----------



## Kursah (Jul 13, 2014)

Well I've been reading some reviews that my Logitech Extreme 3D should work really well when properly setup with SC and Elite. I just need to dig it out of whatever box it's in (we moved last month). I still want that affordable HOTAS setup, but it doesn't seem as necessary if I can pull off what I need with this. We shall see. 

What are the rest of you using?

Here is a great thread with videos showing folks using joysticks, HOTAS setups, Mouse +KB, and gamepads to control their ships to victory in SC's Drone Swarm challenge, they record and time how long it takes to get through the first 3 rounds. The thought here is to find the most efficient way to kill enemies.

https://forums.robertsspaceindustri...s-controller-post-your-best-time-and-video/p1


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 16, 2014)

Logitech Extreme 3DFor me. So far it's worked good for SC. Plus voice attack.


----------



## Conti027 (Jul 16, 2014)

Also check out Enemy Starfighter. Its another one I'm really excited for.
http://enemystarfighter.com/
It doesn't have pretty graphics but looks really fun over all. Its a little more on the arcade side but thats not bad even though some people make it out to be.
I have a modded x52 Pro with Combat pedals and TrackIR and just picked up the CH Fighterstick and throttle BUT I prefer to play with mouse and keyboard and Elite Dangerous so far has the best set up for that.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 16, 2014)

Well I'm on the road so I'm back to using my Dell 3540 and Logitech M325 mouse. I gotta say, personally, I feel that out of the three I am playing ATM...that being Star Citizen, Elite: Dangerous and Evochron Mercenary....Evochron takes the cake on controls with KB + Mouse. ED takes 2nd place though. SC isn't quite the smoothest experience yet, but I am surprised how well it plays, honestly it hasn't been getting much attention because of the other two.

I think I'll stick with my Extreme 3D for now. Especially with the price hikes on the T.Flight HOTAS. I don't need a large throttle..yet.

I will check out Enemy Starfighter! My Wifi @ the hotel sucks! Right now TPU is my only working tab...the rest are loading lol! I took it as a sign.

Anyone else check out or is playing Starpoint: Gemini 2? The first one was rated so-so...I never did play it much. Both have pretty graphics, 2 is supposed to have a lot more complexity to it for a more arcade-style space sim. Looks promising for a fun blaster. They describe it as a "tactical space simulator with RPG elements". 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/236150/











I just downloaded it..I forgot I even had purchased it on a steam sale a while back. I'll report back eventually. Off to do some races in Evochron...I'm trying to really improve my flight skills for multi-enemy combat missions.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 25, 2014)

Delta6326 said:


> Logitech Extreme 3D For me. So far it's worked good for SC. Plus voice attack.



So I got my Extreme 3D hooked up and setup in all 3 games last weekend. It is definitely an awesome experience! I wish the throttle was better, but it's actually not too shabby. I'm very happy overall. While Mouse and Keyboard are good, this Logitech Extreme 3D is more fun! Adds to the immersion of each game and makes piloting more challenging in some ways, but again totally a blast!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 25, 2014)

Kursah said:


> *Space sims are back! *Well they have been for years if you enjoyed the X-series and Evochron, and a few other more arcade-ish releases in between. I wanted to create a thread where we can talk about ones we're playing, ones we love, hate, miss, what hardware we're using, what mods we're using, etc.
> 
> _Please feel free to donate, but if you bring drama or plan to, don't post. Keep this thread positive please._
> 
> ...




Gotta absolutely speak to Vice with Evochron Mercenary. I had an issue that I posted on the forums, basically blasting like a troll, the fact that with dual monitors, the mouse doesn't stay "focused" on the game window, but moves to the other screen. Now, with all the other games out there that handle this process just fine, I just couldn't comprehend this lack. I pitched a little drama fit, and within a few hours, Vice himself replied. Now, having just started the game, and really not knowing the community, I had seen his name in some guides, referencing his "other posts", so I just thought he was an active member. I replied with a little unintentional sarcasm, about feeling "Special" that Vice had noticed my little post, and further elaborated my complaint. He responded with the same basic replies about "Mouse Lock" and some other third party stuff, and I pretty much blew it off as a "Whatever". However, the next day, he responded that he would try to see how hard it would be to implement himself, as an option in settings, and PM'd me with links to an alpha update. At this point, I realized I was not only speaking to a developer, but _the_ developer. Over the next couple of days, we messaged back and forth, tried a few iteration of the change, and he pushed it with the next patch. So, personal experience, *very* reactive to the community. 
I, too, am backing Elite and Star Citizen. Got in early on the SC, and pledged ridonkulous amounts to the project, but couldn't bring myself to do the same with Elite, simply because of how high David placed the beta. I think if they had been a little closer to the base starting point to allow beta access, they would have done better. I know that I was absolutely not putting out that much money for just beta access. If you look at the two KS projects, and the "rewards" allotted at the different price points, it was apparent to me that you get so much more bang for the buck.
I've been keeping a random eye on NMS, but not really focused a lot. I think it's definitely got potential, and I like that there's going to be several different games back in the space genre, but not sure that it will be enough to keep me away from the others I have.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 25, 2014)

Ya Vice is a big reason I've supported Evochron for at least the last 5 years. For a 1-man team, and the price of the sim, it's a strong value, fun and has a very good community.

I have big hopes for the finished products of both Elite and SC, but honestly part of me hopes that Vice continues pushing forward and keeps taking the steps he has and creates something that the other two can't match and matter less than fancy graphics. 

I hope NMS plays out nicely...but we shall see. I'm too busy with the big three I play now to really have time for anything else with my limited play time lol!


----------



## Frick (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't really like space sims, but Freelancer is one of the best games I've played. I just want the feeling of open space and exploration without being encumbered with controls and shit. What is closest to that these days?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2014)

No love for Space Engineers?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 25, 2014)

Frick said:


> I don't really like space sims, but Freelancer is one of the best games I've played. I just want the feeling of open space and exploration without being encumbered with controls and shit. What is closest to that these days?



Well mouse and keyboard in Evo Merc, SC and Elite is pretty damn easy man. Out of all of them, Evochrom Mercenary is by far the most open and free to do whatever the hell you want, whereever the hell you want kind of sim. But it's got newtonian physics so you slide around more than flying on rails like Freespace 2. You might consider Freespace 2 Open as well.

It's really either open sims all with varying levels of newtonian physics or arcade shooters really.





FordGT90Concept said:


> No love for Space Engineers?



I own it but haven't dedicated much time to it. Post your thoughts here about it! That's what this thread is about, share videos, your thoughts, issues, etc.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm waiting for my card to come back so using IGPU atm. Only thing I can run is Empire at war which I am loving


----------



## Kursah (Jul 25, 2014)

You could run EvoMerc too. Ran great on my i5 4200u's HD4400 and on my A8-4600 7660G APU. 

E@W rocks by the way!


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah at full FPS/settings? I will give it a try. I'm not gaming much as it's a new pc I am saving it for when she's complete


----------



## Kursah (Jul 25, 2014)

I ran 1300x768 on the APU which ran silky smooth...and the HD4400 runs it at 1080P without skipping a beat. Evo merc looks pretty good but isn't super taxing on hardware. Excellent for laptop space sim fans as-well-as gaming towers.


----------



## Conti027 (Jul 26, 2014)

Frick said:


> I don't really like space sims, but Freelancer is one of the best games I've played. I just want the feeling of open space and exploration without being encumbered with controls and shit. What is closest to that these days?



Check out Limit Theory. Thats another one I forgot to mention.
Sounds like No Mans Sky and Limit Theory would be ones you might enjoy.


----------



## PainfulByte (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, Elite has a pretty simple control scheme right now. I don't know how complex they expect it to be. But that is coming from someone with a hotas setup. I don't know how it handles keyboard/mouse-wise. 

Voice Attack is a pretty useful/immersive tool to add to the experience of any spacesim. Plus it has the added benefits of simplifying inputs, although my girl still looks at me like I'm a dork when I utter "_deploy landing gear!"..._

As for controls, I'm running with the Thrustmaster Warthog. 

Loving the flexibility of that beast.


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2014)

ED works well with an Xbox 360 controller too. I just set my targeting to the D Pad, the pips to the arrow keys and I have roll/yaw toggle when I push the left stick in. I plan on getting a hotas once the game is fully released.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 28, 2014)

Kursah said:


> I own it but haven't dedicated much time to it. Post your thoughts here about it! That's what this thread is about, share videos, your thoughts, issues, etc.


You can make some crazy things in it because it is a physics playhouse.  I've put 70 hours into it and almost all of that was experimenting with various designs for a tunnel boring machine.  There's a few things I don't like: can't play online with a host that has 384 kbps upload, the maximum velocity is 104-111 m/s, and survival mode doesn't come across as very fun yet.


----------



## Vario (Jul 28, 2014)

I am surprised no one has mentioned the ground breaking space simulator that is Moon Base Alpha.


----------



## Conti027 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thats why Elite is looking so good. They nailed controls for everyone.
They all feel the same and one scheme isn't "OP" or better than the other ones.

I've tried M/K, Joystick, Xbox One controller and they feel like they are on a level playing field.
If anything maybe the game pad (xbox one controller) was the best but I don't like game pads. If it was better it wasn't by much. 
In the end its whatever you like to use. 
For me its M/K, TrackIR and sometime flight pedals if I'm in the mood to use them and once in a while my Hotas.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 4, 2014)

ARS has articles about Elite and SC...I didn't have much time to read them but am posting them here for reference later and to share. 

Elite: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/...-space-with-the-elite-dangerous-premium-beta/
SC: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/...hant-record-smashing-return-of-chris-roberts/


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 20, 2014)

A new trailer for Enemy Starfighter.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 29, 2014)

Well I wanted Capital Ships


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 29, 2014)

That's a new one....

edit:

so, watched the second video, gameplay, and basically it's like Quake with spaceships. Just put as many guns as you can on futuristic looking ships, then add some more, make them all articulate, rotate, and look as cool as hell!, and then ignore physics, and a plot. Put them all in the middle of the sky, and let them shoot at each other.... Meh. looks nice, and looks like a "Quick, jump on the space game bandwagon!! We can beat them out, and don't worry about longevity, just sell sell sell!!"


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 29, 2014)

It is based on a F2P model so I assume it'll be much like WoT in the fact it is planned as 5v5 etc.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 4, 2014)

I got to play Dreadnought at PAX and I didn't enjoy it much. I really want to like it cause it looks awesome and could be awesome but it just feels like a TF2 rip off but with ships.
Its still in early development so we'll see how it turns out and its a free to play so no reason not to try it.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 4, 2014)

Conti027 said:


> I got to play Dreadnought at PAX and I didn't enjoy it much. I really want to like it cause it looks awesome and could be awesome but it just feels like a TF2 rip off but with ships.
> Its still in early development so we'll see how it turns out and its a free to play so no reason not to try it.


this.....


----------



## Kursah (Sep 22, 2014)

I haven't been too impressed with SC's handling lately..but Elite is feeling really good to me thus far. Both are good, but I find myself more interested in Elite...though I also have about 1-2hrs/week to play video games atm...and Elite is easier for me to get in and go. Even on the laptop.

Evo Merc is still awesome...going to start doing MP with that soon I think. I started doing races again..need to keep practicing my sliding. Haven't tried races in SC...but have read that Erocker was killing it in the SC thread. Utlimately though, right now I find the most enjoyment out of Elite's beta. Looking forward to a very bright future in space flight sim-dom.


----------



## Champ (Sep 22, 2014)

The one thing I like about these space sims, is the fact that it puts this hardware we pay good money for to use. Gotta separate ourselves from the console peasants


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 22, 2014)

this will really get you into kerbel space program:


----------



## Kursah (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I do own it...though I got it for the kid and slapped it on his account. hmmmm... might grab another copy on a steam sale! I need to try out Space Engineers too...

I played a little Elite and EvoMerc last night...they are so much fun! I'm also making my control schemes as similar as possible so I don't have to retrain my control scheme for each game.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm excited for Elite Beta 2 next week on the 30th.

http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=dcbf6b86b4b0c7d1c21b73b1e&id=e676783725&e=8855f3ff6f


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 27, 2014)

So I got to play Elite at EGX this weekend, amazingly good. I didn't get chance to try it with Occulus though.

However I did get to try EvE Valykrie on occulus and it blew my mind away. After the disappointment of trying war thunder on OR this made me want it. It was smooth and perfect, for moments I moved as if I was in the cockpit.

new game in progress, I heard about it on The Mighty Jingles YouTube channel but no site or details yet. Its made by the creators of Strike Suit Zero and it is WoT in space, working title is world of spaceships but will be changed to fractured space or something like that.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 28, 2014)

My hubby's streaming kerbel space program right now! http://www.hitbox.tv/badashgames go watch live!


----------



## Champ (Sep 29, 2014)

I think with more funding Dangerous could give SC a run although I hear they are different genre space sims


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 29, 2014)

They really are. Elite will definitely be more about trading than the SC universe, at its core anyway. But I'm looking forward to playing both


----------



## erocker (Oct 6, 2014)

Latest beta for Elite is excellent.. when the servers are working. I'm loving the exploration of finding stars, planets and other stuff. I'm in a hauler just trying to make my way to the other side of the "pill".


----------



## Kursah (Oct 26, 2014)

Elite is sure making it tough to stay focused on that 4.0 this semester...










Granted I have very limited time to play...but this plays so damn well on both my main gaming rig and school laptop, and anyone that is an EvoMerc fan will likely find this to be a great step forward in Space Sims.

This is a good video doing a comparison of current SC and Elite betas, both are really shaping up to be amazingly great. Now...where can I find a way to have 48-hour days....hmmm...


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2014)

Star Citizen isn't close to being in Beta yet. It's also probably about two years out. Not the best video.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 26, 2014)

I agree with a few of his statements for those that want to play now.. Elite is the way to go imho. I also agree that any Space Sim fan should own both as each is or will be a unique and excellent experience. I thought it covered where each is at, at this point quite well for a brief comparison.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 27, 2014)

Looking for something to fill my eve and x3 need. Not sure either elite or sc are or ever will but one can home.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 27, 2014)

I have 0 experience with EVE, and never really got into X3, though I have made several attempts...I hate the flight model. What you were able to do within X3 was pretty amazing. If you like empire control, maybe try a strategy game by the name of Distant Worlds... it's truly amazing and awe-inspiring scope, there's nothing else like it today. The battles are meh compared to the likes of Homeworld and Sins...but everything about it exudes detail, details and more details.

Evochron is awesome, but lacking life...activity...unless you play online...then it comes into its own. But the economy is nothing like X3. 

I think Elite would be a good option if you like economy...but even that is nothing compared to what I've seen in X3. SC has so much more coming, I don't even keep track of the promise list anymore...I am excited as I own both, and prefer the pilot, dogfighting-side of things. I would give anything to have more time to be able to play... after I graduate this next spring...I'm taking some well deserved time off! 

As it stands now...when I do make a free half hour-ish to game... between Evo Merc, SC, and Elite... I'm playing Elite. For me, it's the most fun.. it plays quite well on my laptop too, and looks amazing. SC looks amazing too...the more they bring Cryengine 3 into its own...the more shock and awe and the more my poor GTX 770 screams! I'm hoping it'll make it to the 1000-series NV, or better.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 1, 2014)

Exciting last couple of days... Elite dropped Beta 3.0 and is now on update 3.03. Plays GREAT on my laptop with HIGH settings and looks amazing...with SMAA and 1080 resolution. I'm beyond impressed! Having more fun with it using my KB + mouse on my laptop too...still prefer the logitech for most of it...though I do like the mouse-look option...feel it is somewhat useful at times. The new beta and patches introduce some new things and break some other things...if these guys are going to do an official release before the year is up...they have A LOT to do very quickly. I am hoping for delays in all honesty...I'd rather see a gem released that is faceted into a priceless timepiece. 

And now Arena Commander .9.2 . Downloading on the PC and going to give it a shot on the laptop. The last update killed the game on the Dell lappy of mine. I'm really hoping to get this working as well. Plays great on the PC... intro load times still pretty damn long but there's a lot to this game and they are really making the CryEngine 3 work and look quite amazing. Hoping to see more open up soon...though I still need to master the piloting in this game..it has been getting neglected due to me enjoying Elite Beta more ATM.

I am keeping my fingers crossed that I can get SC to play nicer with my laptop. Looking forward to finding time to play both.

Who's experiencing these? One or both? Thoughts with these updates?


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 1, 2014)

What about singleplayer campaigns i heard that Star Citizen will have a very short one, what about Elite ? 10q


----------



## Kursah (Nov 2, 2014)

Elite will have a story-mode as well. 



> _Frontier: First Encounters_ did have an in-game storyline centered around the Thargoids alien encounter that you could follow if you chose to do so.
> The story wasn't explicitly told with traditional cut-scenes, but unfolded from a first person perspective with the help of news events and corresponding missions.
> _Elite: Dangerous_ will continue with that style of storytelling and is set 45 years after the events of _Frontier: First Encounters_, in the year 3300 and the Thargoids will make a return. It will feature more dynamic events, available from *newsfeeds* within the game or outside, based on both developer injected and dynamic procedural stories and *missions.*
> The game will also have *more than 13 official book tie-ins* to tell different stories about *Elite* universe, with lots of places, events and people referenced in the game.



Source: http://elite-dangerous.wikia.com/wiki/Elite:_Dangerous_FAQ

I really like what Elite has to offer so far, it has been a fun ride through beta. Going to go play some after this post. 

I was able to finally try SC on my laptop, and it runs OK. I was able to achieve mostly good results dropping to 1600x900, running medium or low graphics settings...I stuck to medium as Vanduul Swarm plays mostly pretty nice. But even in low this game has pretty good visuals. Shame I can't run 1080 though, this game looks better at higher resolutions...I can only imagine 4k!!! Thankfully my other 2, EvoMerc and E beta play at 1080p with high settings and play smooth and look great as well. 

I must say that SC playing on this laptop is a testament to their attention to the game engine and tuning it. I'm impressed so far! And this last update to AC makes the flying feel more engaging to me, more fun...I just don't like how the roll and yaw are reversed on the controls at default and a few other control scheme bugs. Overall, I am sitting fat and happy with owning SC, E, and EvoMerc. Making time today to play them!


----------



## Kursah (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone seen the video here:
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/watch-the-making-of-space-sim-elite-dangerous/1100-6423324/

It's a 15 minute interview with Braben and Co. about making Elite Dangerous.

Can't say I'm all that excited for SC's FPS module...looking more forward to the Squadron 44 and Perpetual Universe modules honestly. Though I will give SC's 0 Grav FPS demo a nod....but honestly I have burnt out of FPS beyond the occasional Borderlands series runs for something fun. Though it could be interesting to have small firefights in tight quarters during ship boarding or station boarding for larger examples like shown on the video from PAX.











What will the future have in store for these two as the holiday season nears eh? It doesn't matter as both seem to be improving in their respective visions, and I wish oh so badly I had more time to play and needed less time for my studies! GAH!

On another topic, what are ya'all using to fly in these sims? What do you prefer?

I use Mouse + KB and Logitech Extreme 3D Pro (read: Cheap WalMart Joystick!)...both work GREAT in my top 3 sims. When I'm at my main rig though, the Logitech comes out as I do find it more involving and entertaining to play with... but running KB + Mouse on the laptop has been solid and I feel like I have no advantage or disadvantage with either...though that could be my crappy piloting skills.


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been playing a bit of Elite and.. I totally suck in combat. Bad, really really bad.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 5, 2014)

I figured you'd be the man at combat erocker!

I'm not great, but I have been going to Warzones and duking it out with the Novices, I even went to an Un-Id'd Location, and went up against a Dangerous pilot and after an intense 15 minute battle finally won!

It takes strategy...switching between bolstering weapons, shields and engines....

I learned that the strafing is key... I use a custom mapping for my Logitech...considering changing the Yaw and Roll axes so they match SC so I don't have so many issues there...I SUCK in SC. Though I am so-so in EvoMerc and feel so-so in Elite...both fly similar tho!


----------



## Kursah (Nov 5, 2014)

@erocker

The information in this post and thread was pretty useful for a quick idea about becoming better at combat in Elite...https://forums.frontier.co.uk/showthread.php?t=55153&p=949326&viewfull=1#post949326

And another good resource: https://forums.frontier.co.uk/showthread.php?t=34437 

I'm no good, just dangerous enough to have fun. Though I still lose about half my battles and it really sucks when you accidentally shoot someone else (especially the authorities) while in battle with one ship...things get sour fast and I usually get blown to bits before I can speed outta there and hit supercruise.

I really attribute that to the flight model in EvoMerc though. Which is still more hardcore on that front...but Elite has what I feel is a good mix of something easier to pick up but still gotta deal with physics.


A battle in Elite is a challenge to me, and when I win I feel like I had an honest and hard fought victory. Fist pump for celebration and onto the next battle, get blown up, repeat...happily!

A battle in EvoMerc is generally more frustrating than fun, and can be very exciting, and when won, I feel more like I just survived certain doom and need a break, and maybe a cig to calm my nerves. Or I died...again! Bah!

A battle in SC, feels exciting for a few rounds solid rounds of space dogfighting, but like BF, I'm over it and trying another game mode till bored, and moving on. Fun, but wears on me fast...maybe it's just because I suck at it!



Edit: I also found where to change your commander name so you're no longer Backer #xxxxx...

https://support.orerve.net/http/commander/profile

Sad I just found this out...but maybe some of you out there didn't know this. I am now Kursah in-game finally!


----------



## Conti027 (Nov 5, 2014)

In Elite: Dangerous today I interdicted someone and ended up helping them hunt down some bounties since they had a hard time getting the kill in combat.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Nov 5, 2014)

Subbing. With all my interest in these games I didn't notice this thread. 
I'll add that I own KSP and Space Engineers. KSP is fun. I don't play it as often as my other games, but back in the 0.14 versions I played a lot more. It's still cool, I've just moved a bit. Space engineers is meh IMO. I rarely play it, though my little brother plays it more. I don't know, it seems a bit too 'minecraft' for me. Ironic since I've logged hundreds or maybe even a thousand hours on minecraft since mid 2012.

My goals also keep increasing. Earlier this month I was eying SC. Now ED is #1. What goes best with ED? A HOTAS obviously. How do you make it even better? Get an occulus consumer kit once they come out. Oh, now you want to play it maxed out and 120fps? Buy a 980! 

It's like when you go to fix a small thing on your car or house and end up spending $300-$500. 

Cheers!


----------



## Kursah (Nov 6, 2014)

I own both KSP and Space Engineers. The kids play KSP, and I've yet to really try Space Engineers. But I've heard good things about both..and what little I've spent with KSP was pretty fun...but just not my cup of tea when I feel the need for combat and exploration. 

I can say for now @bubbleawsome, keep it simple. You might be impressed with how well ED, and SC and EvoMerc all handle with a KB + Mouse...some of the best pilots in timed competitions use that combo...it's actually kind of surprising. There's a fair mix of HOTAS, Joystick, Gamepad and KB + Mouse. Pick your tools to bring death upon your enemies. They all must play well...I used a gamepad in Evochron Legends for a looooong time...it worked okay...was much better in Freespace 2 Open which was more arcadey in controls.

Keep us posted on what you end up getting! See you out on the frontier.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 7, 2014)

Played some EvoMerc tonight in celebration for acing my exam today. 

Best I've ever done in combat with that title, and I attribute that to my time in Elite Beta. Both feel very similar...but Evo just adds an extra layer of challenge to the flight model...but it feels good, sharp, refined imho.

So I decided that I want to leave the control scheme that I use with EvoMerc and Elite: Dangerous alone as both are very similar overall...and fix Star Citizen's. Using the in-game control editing sucks...flat out. I can change the axis just fine...that's half the battle. The other half is what helps so much in both EvoMerc and Elite...that is using the HAT switch for strafing up/down/left/right. It's so useful in Elite, critical in Evo and when I tried it out with the wonky issues in SC it helped out as well...but I want clean testing.

It seems I can make changes, but I can't remove a bind...and if I use a button to bind something else...like say the hat switch for strafing...that direction still keeps its original predefined binding. It appears I can make changes at the file-level following these links:

https://forums.robertsspaceindustri...ugh-how-to-configure-joystick-throttle-pedals
http://www.burri-web.org/cassini/SCJMapper.html
http://starcitizen.wikia.com/wiki/Controls

And I probably will end up making the changes I need that way...just frustrating that I cannot remove a bind. So I ask TPU, if you know the trick, please let me know...if it's do-able then I concede that I might have to stop drinking and modifying the controls in this title! I'd rather not though!


----------



## D007 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm just kind of twiddling my thumbs still Star Citizen is in a playable, persistent state.
In the mean time, I have Kerbal space program and Lunar flight for my space fix.
If that doesn't cut it I have Shattered horizon, Take on Mars and Universe sandbox.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 8, 2014)

I know this is old hat to some of you... and I am finally getting caught up on all my news. 

*Elite Newsletter #48* states December 16th is the official release date and Nov 22nd is the launch of Gamma and the end of preorder w/beta access. If you want in beta or gamma, you have until the 22nd to get onboard. It's been an amazing ride thus far.

I'm also looking forward to planetary landings, and hope they do a good job with it, I enjoy seamless planetary landings in EvoMerc but have always wanted more detail and larger scale sized planets so there could be canyon races, exploration, settlements, etc.

With that said, I haven't gone any further with SC controls...I keep running out of patience for that sh!t and just playing EvoMerc or Elite. Don't get me wrong, the flight model feels so much more fun to me, modifying the control scheme to my liking is severely flawed still...which yes I realize it's pre-alpha...but with all that fund-age and the staff behind this, make it someone's damn responsibility to fix this part...better luck next patch.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 15, 2014)

What's up folks? I'm having a drink and taking a break from homework for a bit to browse my favorite place on the web. I happened to find news on a couple of my favorite space sims. Both Star Citizen and Elite: Dangerous have updates/announcements this week. 

Let's start with some news that I am reacting to now, so my apologies if I'm behind the curve. Star Citizen is now patchable to 0.9.2.1!

Highlights of this update are:

315p flyable in AC
Flare item added
All 300 variants pilotable.
Weapons adjustments
Control adjustments
All sorts of control, audio and graphics fixes.
Read more *HERE*

I currently am downloading the patch and have 2147.51MB left, and am downloading at a paltry 150KB/s, though this is of no surprise when patching SC. Seems the patching speed almost is always slow. No worries, I have plenty to keep me entertained until it's complete! 

Up next? My current favorite, Elite: Dangrous has some big news coming as well. Sure the official release is around 12/16/2014. But between now and then is A LOT of work to be done. Frontier just released Newsletter #49, and it's well worth the read!

Highlights are:

Beta 3.9 Drops Next Thursday!!! 11/20/2014!
Only 8 more days to become a Beta backer, and be able to play beta and gamma releases prior to the release date.
Only 8 more days to have the benifits that a beta backer is privy to, such as 25% off in-game ship insurance and free access to one of the five new ships when released!
All sorts of good and exciting thing to read about *HERE*!!!
I have really enjoyed playing Elite. It is one of those games that pulls at me when I am doing my best to stay responsible and get my responsible adult stuff done. The kids don't make it any easier, asking to see more "epic space battles where you get blown up!".

I have enjoyed being able to break interdiction as well..and I am extremely happy to be a beta backer for this title.

Of course sometimes when the server is being a pain in the ass, I revert back to good ol' Evochron Mercenary. A game I feel gets far too little love for what it has provided for the last several years. Playing Elite has improved my skills in EvoMerc GREATLY. And while its not as fun, it's more of a challenge to fly in, and it is much faster to get into the action. I do love being able to align and hyperspace glide right into a space station to dock and grab the next mission.

But the more I play the AAA SC and ED, the more I appreciate EvoMerc as a one-man indie title and all it offers, and I hope it continues to be supported. If you are on a tighter budget and want an excellent space sim, there really isn't anything better imho. If you have the $$$ and want the best GFX and SFX ever, well then there are two other excellent options. I recommend all 3, and all comfortably have their places in the space sim genre.

Alright..well, my drink is polished off, homework is looming, and I am going to get shit done in the hopes I can make some time to get a few kills, deaths and trades in!


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 15, 2014)

Kursah said:


> .....
> But the more I play the AAA SC and ED, the more I appreciate EvoMerc as a one-man indie title and all it offers, and I hope it continues to be supported. If you are on a tighter budget and want an excellent space sim, there really isn't anything better imho. .....




Just had to say again, Amen to that!!


----------



## Kursah (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't know why I didn't notice this before, but....

  X-Wing and Tie Fighter are on GOG.com!!!!!  

They were $10 ea, but I didn't even blink at that...worth it in my book...had to have them. Kids and I spent a little bit this afternoon playing Tie Fighter on their gaming rig (see sig) with Windows 8.1 x64 using an X-box 360 controller WITHOUT configuring a thing. Was pretty damn good. These two games area really why I love the genre so much. Made me remember the old Gravis Joystick I had to fly around.

The games would not launch without a game controller device. The downloads are tiny (about 100MB for X-Wing and just over 200MB for Tie Figher). They both play quite nicely, Tie Fighter appears to play full screen.. x-wing is stuck in a square box...but still do-able and allowed for being a game from the early-mid 90's that is playable on a Windows 8.1 x64 rig with 0 config from the user. Good job to the folks that made this possible.

For anyone interested, and how could you not be...here is links:

X-Wing: http://www.gog.com/game/star_wars_xwing_special_edition

Tie Fighter: http://www.gog.com/game/star_wars_tie_fighter_special_edition

No XW vs TF yet...but I'm sure that'll come too.

I spent my most time in Tie Fighter, especially when I was able to create my own missions and download other's missions as well.

Also found out today that Freespace 2's FSOLauncher is updated yet again so there is 0 manual installs with the latest versions of the Open mod and its related goodies. Freespace 2 is on GOG and Steam, and is more arcadey flying....but it was a blast and is great for fast combat in space. Going to give it a run here shortly.

http://www.hard-light.net/forums/index.php?topic=87537.0

Enjoy folks! I'll be back to EvoMerc, Elite Dangerous and Star Citizen soon enough. But I'm gonna get my classic space sim on for a little bit. 

Edit:

Special shout out to the entire Wing Commander series as well being on GOG.com! Always fun to take out some Kilrathi and laugh at Mark Hammil in the live-action scenes.

http://www.gog.com/game/wing_commander_3_heart_of_the_tiger


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 17, 2014)

Been playing space engineers of late. Some of the things you can build with it look fantastic. However it's such a steep learning curve (for me at least) to just build a simple structure,never mind adding moving parts that its put me off.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 17, 2014)

ste2425 said:


> Been playing space engineers of late. Some of the things you can build with it look fantastic. However it's such a steep learning curve (for me at least) to just build a simple structure,never mind adding moving parts that its put me off.



It took me almost 70 hours, including work from two friends, to learn to build ships properly and brilliantly. But when you do, it looks and feels awesome. We managed to make a space aircraft carrier, filled with small fighters and covered in gatling turrets. The second we flew the ship by an asteroid you'd see people getting blasted out the sky. All that was happening at about 12 FPS because the game is horribly optimised. It needs work for sure, but has potential to be cool.

Gonna have a go on TerraTech later on this week. Similar vein, but land based.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 17, 2014)

RCoon said:


> It took me almost 70 hours, including work from two friends, to learn to build ships properly and brilliantly. But when you do, it looks and feels awesome. We managed to make a space aircraft carrier, filled with small fighters and covered in gatling turrets. The second we flew the ship by an asteroid you'd see people getting blasted out the sky. All that was happening at about 12 FPS because the game is horribly optimised. It needs work for sure, but has potential to be cool.
> 
> Gonna have a go on TerraTech later on this week. Similar vein, but land based.



Ahh iv'e been playing it solo. I imagine it's a lot quicker to build something cool when there's more than one person working on a project. Iv'e flown some of the pre-built large ships and they just seem far too slow for me. I guess when in a battle with more than one of them that's not a bad thing, should be good fun.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 17, 2014)

ste2425 said:


> Ahh iv'e been playing it solo. I imagine it's a lot quicker to build something cool when there's more than one person working on a project. Iv'e flown some of the pre-built large ships and they just seem far too slow for me. I guess when in a battle with more than one of them that's not a bad thing, should be good fun.



The bigger the ship the slower it gets. Our server had a Titan Engine addon installed. It takes a lot of resources, but allows you to make large ships (we made a downscaled deathstar), that actually move at more than 1m/s. I think it's probably down to balance as well, having an unstoppable dreadnought comprised of heavy armour and blast doors is rather difficult to penetrate unless you fire a tactical warhead (which is pretty hard to craft in itself). After 70-something hours of gameplay I got a bit too burnt out and I can't be bothered to play it until they optimise the game properly.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 20, 2014)

With the holiday season in tow I have an urge to upgrade from my Logitech Extreme 3d Pro....or maybe just add a throttle. The HOTAS systems out there look pretty neat, and I'd like to try one without breaking the bank. I have considered getting the *Thrustmaster T-Flight HOTAS-X*, but have read that it's good on a tight budget but that the Logitech stick is much better and the limited buttons kinda sucks. Which defeats the purpose of minimizing keyboard usage.

What are you guys all using out there? I'd like to get a throttle setup...but damn are they expensive. Regardless I am looking at the *Thrustmaster T1-6000M Flight Stick. *I've read for the price, it can't be beat. I like the idea of Hall Effect sensors, they work really well for this application and in my experience, very well in automotive applications too. I prefer a stick with a "twist yaw" because I never plan on using foot pedals. I really like the Logi's twist yaw and have grown used to it over the years in EvoMerc and now Elite and SC.

I must admit I have no qualms with with Logitech unit...it has been excellent from day one. But I want more buttons and a better throttle (though the throttle isn't bad on the Logitech, just tiny...).

For a throttle, I have read repeatedly that CH is the brand to go with. A lot of people get the *Fighterstick *and then the *Pro Throttle* as well. The issue with all of CH's sticks, aside from looking like they were designed (which they were) in the 80's, is the lack of the twist yaw. I like the thought of all those HAT switches for various functions. I am sure the 16000M will do just fine though. 

I am hoping I can find a used CH Throttle as I cannot justify the current $120 asking price. The 16000M seems like a pretty good deal but am hoping it'll drop in price too... I am sure with the demand for these items that may not be soon. 

I have read into the Saitek products, and it seems like anything below the $400 mark has issues, deadzone, reliability, or otherwise. I'm going to pass on those for now. I would rather have durability than looks. I haven't spent more than a couple days researching this recently and am curious what you guys are doing out there. I use Mouse + KB, I have used my Logitech + KB and a little bit with a 360 controller too. I don't plan to do anything right away as I do not have the funds to waste...but am eager to look into something. And see what else is being used out there and also this post is sort of a notes of wants as well with links, etc.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 20, 2014)

To draw attention here, I'm afraid I can't take advantage, having busted a Vapor-X a few weeks ago, but the Thrustmaster Warthog is down to $359 today at amazon, if anyone has the jack to spare.


----------



## Conti027 (Nov 24, 2014)

I pick my CH Stick and Throttle up for about $120 together. Keep an eye out sometimes you can find a really good deal.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 24, 2014)

I will have to...no way I can afford to upgrade now. It appears everything is skyrocketing in price because of the demand atm...going to wait it out and see what happens this holiday season. The good ol' Logi 3D Pro will have to keep kicking ass.

I've been having so much fun in ED Gamma 1.0... I spawned at a station in the Cosi system...been running missions, started trading commodities with a neighboring Suyarang system (COSI produces a lot of metal, Suyarang has demand for metals), and of course bounty hunting because it's a blast!

I'm still in a sidewinder, have upgraded to gimballed weapons, improved power distribution, finally swapped out the scanner for 2 more cargo slots (a 1,000 investment that will net more). I have really improved my piloting as well...and have only been destroyed once! Woohoo! There are some places where interdiction is more common...and while I like the option to navigate my way out of interdiction...I've taken the attitude of *challenge accepted*. If you want to interdict me for my 6 cargo, I'm going to shoot you down or blow up trying.

I spent more time last night playing than working on *cough* homework *cough*...  . 

Overall performance is good, graphics seem cleaner, crisper (maybe it's placebic to a new version?), there are still some hitches I experience during hyperspace and near planets...but it has improved. I haven't tried it on my laptop yet...but will make note of that soon.

In other news, EvoMerc may be receiving another large update soon, Vice was kind of cryptic on this...he also mentioned a possible follow-up as well. I'll be supporting it as-soon-as it's on sale. 

*EDIT:* @Conti027  -  If you ever decide to sell that combo for cheap let me know! 

I have a question...how do you deal with yaw with that setup? I use the twist axis on my Logi 3D Pro for Yaw duties, and it feels very right to me. That's my biggest concern with going with a CH stick versus the T16000m. THe 16000m has fewer buttons and switches on the stick, but has the yaw axis. I suppose one could use a hat switch for yaw...but only having one thumb kind of negates using yaw with lateral thrusters like I do now.

I wish I had the $$ to upgrade...maybe black Friday will present some great sales for these products. I'm keeping my eyes peeled.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 25, 2014)

I am debating buying a CH Fighterstick instead of the T16000M. Going to wait for Friday and Monday sales in the hopes a great deal can come up. I can't swing over $100 for myself this holiday season...so a Pro Throttle is out. Or if I find a Pro Throttle USB for the right price maybe...but I think I'd rather replace the Logitech 3D Pro with a better stick that has more buttons/switches and accuracy. I doubt I'd use the throttle on the Fighterstick...in fact I can't really find out much about it...doesn't appear that anyone uses it, which is a sure sign that I'd use the keyboard for that duty.

I also found this post in a thread on FD forums: https://forums.frontier.co.uk/showthread.php?t=38522&page=3&p=729894&viewfull=1#post729894

Kind of an interesting thing to try for Elite controls. The more thought I've put into controls, the more I feel I'd be willing to sacrifice twist yaw for more controls. That is one thing I really don't like about the 16000M....only 4 buttons and a HAT...the Logitech has that beat by a couple even and I find that's not enough within thump reach. Several HAT's and a few buttons would do the trick quite nicely...losing the switches at the base and using the keyboard for those controls won't bother me at all either seeing that's how I've space simmed the last 20 years of my life. That and I don't mind the legacy look of the CH gear, I think it's pretty damn awesome...sure I think the X52s and warthogs look sweet and Sci-Fi for sure, and overall better...I'd rather have something that looks like a toy but is built like a tank (like toys I grew up to), than something flashy that breaks in 6 months.

I am going to try a couple of different control options when I get time this weekend. One being weening myself of twist yaw, and use the keyboard A and D keys for that, also going to use the keyboard W and S keys for throttle (along with 1-0). Just to see how it affects my piloting and if it ends up helping or hindering the fun I have...because that is ultimately what I'm after. But I find myself needing to fumble a lot between the base of the Logitech and keyboard for some controls...though my most used ones are there. The only thing keeping me at the base of the Logitech is the throttle flap...I do fine with throttle on my laptop keyboard.

Thoughts? Anyone use the Fighterstick solo by itself? Seems most of what I find is it being used with the Pro Throttle. I hope to do that someday...but sure as hell won't be soon. 

P.S. Anyone want to start a kickstarter DIY HOTAS project that is budget friendly?


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 26, 2014)

Kursah said:


> ....
> 
> P.S. Anyone want to start a kickstarter DIY HOTAS project that is budget friendly?




Shutupshutupshutup!!!!!!  lalalalalalalalalal I can't hear you over the sound of my wallet screaming!


----------



## Kursah (Nov 27, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Shutupshutupshutup!!!!!!  lalalalalalalalalal I can't hear you over the sound of my wallet screaming!



I know I know! I totally agree! If I had a little more ingenuity and engineering skills it'd start here and now. Don't worry I'd take care of my TPU bretheren that wanted to help test! 

Pipe dream though.

Back in reality, I found my Christmas present to me... a "like-new" CH Fighterstick on Ebay (user 100%), he took my OBO for $62! Woot!

I also started a thread over on ED forums inquiring about what others would do in my situation, with the possibility of a throttle...or not. So far it's been a good thread and the votes for the T16000M and Fighterstick have been very close.

https://forums.frontier.co.uk/showthread.php?t=65200

Some good suggestions, and it is pretty interesting how many different methods for piloting folks really use. That has probably been the most entertaining and interesting part of the thread.

I'm stoked for the Fighterstick aside from losing "twist yaw".  but there's several solutions that might or might not work. If not I'll sell the stick on TPU first.


----------



## Conti027 (Nov 27, 2014)

Kursah said:


> *EDIT:* @Conti027  -  If you ever decide to sell that combo for cheap let me know!
> 
> I have a question...how do you deal with yaw with that setup? I use the twist axis on my Logi 3D Pro for Yaw duties, and it feels very right to me. That's my biggest concern with going with a CH stick versus the T16000m. THe 16000m has fewer buttons and switches on the stick, but has the yaw axis. I suppose one could use a hat switch for yaw...but only having one thumb kind of negates using yaw with lateral thrusters like I do now.
> 
> I wish I had the $$ to upgrade...maybe black Friday will present some great sales for these products. I'm keeping my eyes peeled.



If I didn't need it for a few other sim games I play, I'd sell it off. I'm not a big joystick fan. I think they are way overrated and they ruin immersion for me.

I use pedals for my other axis (yaw/sometimes roll)
Elite: Dangerous has a nice yaw into roll (or reverse) feature. I think it has 2 different settings. I'd recommend checking that out.


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2014)

Kursah, I sent you an invite under "The Batman"


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 29, 2014)

Kursah said:


> I know I know! I totally agree! If I had a little more ingenuity and engineering skills it'd start here and now. Don't worry I'd take care of my TPU bretheren that wanted to help test!
> 
> Pipe dream though.
> 
> ...



I downloaded Gamma earlier this week, and ran thru the first tutorials... MAN that thing's hard to maneuver with a mouse.... I crawled through the first 2 battle tutes, and went ahead and entered the universe. still having a bear of a time landing, but I _may_ be getting the hang of it. Made my first simple trade run, and after fuel, and damages from 2 emergency jump exits, I made a whopping 200 credits, which doesn't cover the 500 fine I got trying to land on the wrong pad, and couldn't get out quick enough to avoid. *sigh* oh well, gotta learn


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 29, 2014)

I DL'ed Star Citizen yesterday, played a couple combat arena games with the 325A. Haven't really dove into it yet though.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 29, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> I downloaded Gamma earlier this week, and ran thru the first tutorials... MAN that thing's hard to maneuver with a mouse.... I crawled through the first 2 battle tutes, and went ahead and entered the universe. still having a bear of a time landing, but I _may_ be getting the hang of it. Made my first simple trade run, and after fuel, and damages from 2 emergency jump exits, I made a whopping 200 credits, which doesn't cover the 500 fine I got trying to land on the wrong pad, and couldn't get out quick enough to avoid. *sigh* oh well, gotta learn



Yeah it takes a little more time for me to adjust to a mouse. I spent some time this summer and last winter using a mouse only, shelving the Logitech. I ultimately adjusted fine. The goal was proficiency in EvoMerc, and later on Elite Dangerous no matter if I was on my home PC or my laptop. Now I struggle to relearn while on the laptop, but usually a few minutes in and I have my grips enough to run around and skirmish a little bit. 

Landing was a bear the first couple of times for me as well, but a youtube video and just doing it over and over and over when running trade routes and missions, and I'm fairly decent most of the time. Still have some learning to do here myself, but I'm getting pretty quick at it, usually entering and exiting at full throttle and cutting back just in time to land. It's a fun challenge!

I find 75% throttle is the sweet spot for Super Cruise. That will allow you to approach an will keep you square in the sweet spot for the SC Auto-Throttle to slow you down to the correct speed so you can come out of SC without needing to do any emergency jumps. Those are the same things I went through my first few rounds as well, and when I decided I really liked the game. There are consequences and learning curves for all sorts of tasks, and I like it! Glad you're going through the motions! Hope to see you out there commander! 



BarbaricSoul said:


> I DL'ed Star Citizen yesterday, played a couple combat arena games with the 325A. Haven't really dove into it yet though.



Nice, I hope you enjoy it! SC is a good game, and poised to be an excellent title that is played and coveted for years to come. I hope they can make it happen!

The AC module is fun, but I hate that I cannot change the controls without modding XML files (it gets very limited and the menu item is still borked last I checked), and frankly I've been too lazy to play SC because I feel Elite and EvoMerc handle much better and are more fun to play. SC .9 has been pretty good the couple hours I have put into it. I always have to switch my yaw and roll axis in that game...I am not a fan of that default setup. It is fun, but feels more like BF or CoD in space atm because it is so limited in what you can do. I love skirmishing and battles, but limited to a small chunk of space and nothing else to do or see just kills my attention for it. Flying around on the same couple of maps over and over after months isn't my thing. The modes are fun, but again... CoD or BF in space... just not my thing after 2-3 rounds. At least at the moment, when I want beautiful action now...in space...that's my first stop, without question! So here's to hoping the exploration, trading, story, etc. are all amazing additions.

They have a good thing going, but my attention is elsewhere until you can explore more space...not really interested in SC or ED's walking around/FPS stuff...maybe it'll be good and a pleasant change when flying around gets boring at some point. I do hope both can implement real-time planetary interaction/landing/entrance/exit, etc. EvoMerc still has them both on that and a couple other things IMHO... so it's still fun to get back into, especially MP.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 13, 2014)

Well it's been a while since I've posted here... I've had a hellacious last week or two with one more go to, and then this semester is in the books! 

With that said, Elite Dangerous has hit Gamma 2.0, and last I checked was already up to 2.05, and has a new launch app similar to Star Citizen's. I honestly don't care for it...but if they add server information and more useful bits I'll grow to like it.

Star Citizen is up to 0.9.2.2, which made the Gladiator hangar ready, added some festive touches, a drunk effect to the liquor cabinet, some AI bug fixes, and a few other things that can be read about *here*.

I personally haven't tried the most recent Star Citizen or Elite Dangerous Gamma 2.0. But Gamma 1.05 (iirc) was pretty good overall with the time I was able to allocate to gaming.

My CH Fighterstick showed up, and I did get to use that a little bit as well...and I'm lovin it! Amazing piece of gear I picked up for about the same cost as the Thrustmaster T16000M. The CH is a beast, very lightweight but feels bulletproof. All the buttons and switches within my thumb's reach is amazing and super useful. My basic summarized setup is like this:

Trigger = Weapons Group 1
Button 2 (top) = Weapons Group 2
Button 3 (right of trigger) = Hardpoints In/Out
Button 4 (pinkie) = Flight Assist Toggle

Thumb HAT = R - Landing Gear, L - Cargo Scoop, F - Boost, B - Reverse Throttle Toggle
LH HAT = Lateral Thrusters + Menus
Lower RH HAT = Power Management + Menus
POV HAT (top right) = 8-ways of targeting friendlies, foes and module/hardpoints.

With that said, I'm using mostly default controls on the keyboard for my left hand...no way a $120+ throttle is gonna happen any time soon. But I'm OK with that.

I am still using 1-5 as predefined throttle position keys, which has proven extremely useful. I set F1-F4 for the menu screens that 1-4 normally called, works better IMHO...but that's also how Evochron and other games do it, so using the F-keys for menus feels more natural to me.

I use W and S for fine tuning throttle when needed. I use the WASD keys for faster menu navigation. I did assign the V key to landing gear for those times when I brain fart and open my cargo scoop instead of landing gear (haven't needed it...but how I also use it on laptop). Beyond that I have the J key set for SuperCruise and K set for HyperSpace.

Has been an amazing experience. The CH Fighterstick is so much more precise than the Logitech Extreme 3D Pro, I feel much more capable flying with this new part. The Logitech is temporarily retired until the kids show more interest. It's been too good to just let go, so it's gonna stay boxed away for now.

I plan on posting images of my final control schemes eventually for anyone that wants to use/share it. I also plan to do the same for how I had my Logitech assigned...it was helpful to me in the earlier ED days and hopefully will be to some of you.

And before I go...here's the new Elite Dangerous release trailer..now you can't really fly like that in the game (turning around with FA off that fast...) but it's an awesome trailer and makes me wanna go get into some crazy dogfighting action! It's a fun trailer to watch...the boys request it at least once a day.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 13, 2014)

Hellfire bought me ED for Xmas. I enjoyed tutorials well enough. Can't wait for next week to get out into real space.

Here is more honest take on the launch trailer


----------



## Kursah (Dec 13, 2014)

Alpha, Beta and Gamma have been a blast. I have really enjoyed the concept of Elite.

I'm hoping for a solid launch day and a ton of additions. Really hoping they can pull off seamless planetary landings (EvoMerc does this) and that they keep it all moving forward and improving. Just going from beta to gamma brought out noticeable improvements in my experience.

I haven't tried the tutorials in a while...but just wait until you're out in open space...its a blast! Both literally and figuratively!


----------



## erocker (Dec 13, 2014)

If Elite had a caste system I'd be some unlucky lower-class bastard. Granted.. my ship is pretty sweet, but I miss my Eagle. I had 600K put into that ship and I had no problems going up against anything smaller than a Type-9. I'm now in a Viper and it's okay but I seem to be racking up fines for who knows what.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 14, 2014)

Between the lack of offline play (I've already been subject to server outages twice in the last two weeks), and this trailer, I'm really annoyed at Braben. That crap he pulled about making people pull the old version of elite off websites, arguing with Ian, just a whole lot of he-sad/he-said crap (http://www.iancgbell.clara.net/elite/archive/b9101100.htm), really kind of soured me against him years ago, but I understood the "two sides to every story". These days, I'm more inclined to believe the Dick-David side of things.... 

I'm still enjoying the game, but when you take a 500k freebie and patch it out after many people took advantage of it, and then decide not to wipe player progress, that's kind of annoying. 500k is a LOT of credits early in the game.

Say what you will about the differences between E: D and SC, E: D getting the game released so quickly, and full operational, SC maybe biting off more than they can easily chew with their stretch goals, etc, one thing I've always been proud of (because I had SO much to do with it ), is that every single trailer you see out there for SC is in-game rendered, and completely re-createable. The fact that E: D wasted time and energy putting out a trailer completely unlike the game-play really irks me. I'll still play, and I'm not screaming for a refund, because I do think once I get past the aggravation and annoyance at them, it's a fun game. But I'll not be funding anything else from him, and I'm REALLY glad I didn't give them nearly as much as SC, and I've got no problem with not buying merch from them.

To the patch, I seem to be having an issue that every time I've gone to jump for a new system out of the dock, there's a planet in the way. I have to find another in-system jump point, and then re-aim to the System I want to get to. I agree about the new launcher: it's doing weird video things for me, and I really kind of liked the old one. The new one kind of reminds me of the trailer..... The new galaxy map/system selection is pretty nice. I like that it's a little more compact, but I gotta wonder why they keep making so many interface changes. Was the old one really that bad?

Oh well. Like I said, still enjoying it, and getting more from it right now than SC, no doubt, even without a Joystick or Hotas (my wallet is so far fucked right now heheh). But I'll be glad to see SC further along. I'll probably still have fanboi angst about E for a while heheh.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 14, 2014)

Your points are definitely understandable and some of your annoyances I totally agree with. Thanks for taking the time to post your concerns, I feel everyone should see the good and the bad of any title mentioned here. I have a far more good than bad experience with ED overall though, even with some of the current disappointments and setbacks that are ruining it for others...I keep coming back to it! And that's because what is there is a generally a good experience imho, that could be for a limited time if they don't provide what they've promised and promoted...as it stands there's big enough pissed off group that is still gaining mass..hopefully FD is paying serious attention.

I also hope you're right about SC and I believe its current stage is a very small placeholder to what we'll see once true alpha/beta(/gamma??) stages hit...I really don't like the CoD in space with ships on small maps approach now though and really hope once the their (I'm sure beautifully crafted) universe is released there will no longer feel this way...I like the action, but I for one feel there needs to be more space in... ermm... space. That's a pretty big problem to have...and it keeps me from having much interest in the title at it's current playable state beyond a couple of rounds. Meh.

But with it being so early in development and them trying to make it all play nice using Cryengine 3 along with making new promises every million $$$ brought in...theres A TON to look forward to and hope they can pull off! Needless to say I am excited at the thought of what could be.

On the ED jump issues...I have separate binds for super cruise and hyperspace (J for SC and K for HS, instead of one key for both like was standard throughout beta..)...so if I need to SC around a planet...no problem I am, press J, charge and take off. I like to fly well above and below the orbital planes anyways. Yeah it's an annoyance, and I still haven't gotten to really play Gamma 2.0 so maybe it'll be more common for me like you...we shall see!

I also experienced some server outages as well...but can't say that any online oriented game I've ever played has been 100% up...let alone as stable as this title has been during pre-release phases...and maybe I missed out being so busy with school.

On the Offline/SP situation, I feel it'll end up just like what happened to UberEnt and Planetary Annihilation...a post release patch because of the continual community uproar during late beta, all of gamma and after release for the offline mode they the were promised. It happened, and they had to dedicate resources to making it work right. I honestly think something similar will happen here ultimately.

What I fear though is that FD may push offline mode into being an expansion and thus becomes a "pay to play" release or "paid feature" rather than a patch. If they add enough to justify it I would have little issue with it....buuuut if its just a scripted switch to add an offline launch mode option they will surely face massive backlash, and I'd be pretty annoyed with it, I won't be jumping for any more purchases in this title or SC...I pre-ordered ED to play Beta and am an original backer for SC and paid enough to play alpha/beta/pre-alpha or whatever stage we're in!

I still think there will be an offline mode yet...but I'm not too concerned ATM...when ED gets sketchy I switch over to EvoMerc and have a blast. I don't care when the next Evochron is announced, I WILL be pre-ordering it without hesitation or worry. Vice could show these bigger companies a thing or two! StarWraith FTW! 

I'm hopeful both SC and ED live up to the greatness hype machines they have created...and I ultimately hope we as gamers and backers reap the benefits of their constant and hopefully continued efforts. 

At this point if i had to summarize my take on just the games, ED is a blast when I have time to play it and it looks damn and plays good while not devastating resources or needing the best hardware to run maxed out, SC is alright and gets old fast but looks absolutely amazing and even if your system can play Crysis 3, it still might not be able to play this..., and EvoMerc is an awesome and challenging space combat sim that could use a face-lift but plays on anything smoothly since 2004.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 15, 2014)

I had actually bought Elite hoping to be able to play Offline on my laptop......
I only bought the game a year or so ago and did not intend to pay more for alpha.

I felt the same way about the new launcher. It's ugly/more generic, it has less character imo, and is more limited in the options available.

I'm still going to keep the game, but I guess I'll have to look at Limit Theory to scratch my offline itch. 
Yes, I know Star Citizen will be offline capable, but it will be a lot more resource intensive than both Limit Theory and Elite.

Right now, I'm waiting till the 16th to try out Elite and waiting for Limit Theory to come out so I can buy it. lol

@Kursah I'm going to have to look into some used CH products then lol. the price sounds good.
I have a Thrustmaster T-flight HOTAS X. it works great, but I'm sure the higher up ones are better. I'll get a Thrustmaster warthog one of these days  lol


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2014)

So around what systems are you guys in ED? I'd like to team up with another pilot or two!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 15, 2014)

Since it has been mentioned, here, Space Engineers is on sale 50% off at Steam.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 15, 2014)

erocker said:


> So around what systems are you guys in ED? I'd like to team up with another pilot or two!



My home system is Cosi. That's where all my ships are hiding at ATM. 

We could all get involved with the revolution in Lugh too. Or start our own TPU revolution.


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2014)

Cosi is where I started too! Currently though, I'm deep in Empire space, trying to get the hell out!


----------



## Kursah (Dec 16, 2014)

I did some traveling, failed at finding any good trading routes and made a little cash, came back...bought a hauler, traveled out some more in a different direction, same luck with trading...tried mining, was so-so with that...came back...and ran out of time to play. 

Good luck getting outta Empire space man!


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 16, 2014)

Kursah said:


> My home system is Cosi. That's where all my ships are hiding at ATM.
> 
> We could all get involved with the revolution in Lugh too. Or start our own TPU revolution.


I guess when  I get access I'll join you there


----------



## Kursah (Dec 16, 2014)

Scrizz said:


> I guess when  I get access I'll join you there



See you out on the frontier commander! 

I won't get to play launch day or evening...have a test to study for that's first thing Wednesday and I work until tomorrow evening...oh well, it'll be worth the wait! 

In SC news, I found a user over there has created a joystick configuration tool that might come in very handy for many of us out there...I'm gonna give it a go and see where I end up...that is after I get some Elite Dangerous 1.0 action!!! Anyways the config tool that let's you do what they haven't seemed to resolve... be able to configure your controls successfully! 

The tool is called JoyConfig4SC.

Link: https://forums.robertsspaceindustri...ystick-configuration-tool-for-arena-commander

If anyone tries it before me, please report back and share your findings and results.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 17, 2014)

Add me on Elite... in game handle is "Scrizz" lol


----------



## Kursah (Dec 17, 2014)

Will do, my is Kursah.

Keep a keen eye out for "The Batman" (AKA @erocker ). I hope we can all line up a time to go kick some ass as a team. (if not we should all line up in EvoMerc for some Vonarri ass kicking!!!)

I have the urge to stop studying sooooo bad....I wanna play! lol. Feel like a damn kid throwing a fit.

One...more.........te...tes.....test......uhhhhg.

Anyone into commodity tools for ED? There's a couple of popular ones..one that tracks prices and one that just tracks the rating of export/import (low/med/hi). I may do this instead of pen + paper...not sure yet.

*Slopey's BPC Market Tool *- Grabs market data, you enter prices and other info/notes.
*Cmdr's Log 1.3x* - Enter in data for systems, no prices.

Also, for anyone interested in the aging Evochron Mercenary, here's Vice's Youtube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/user/SFSW

I recommend checking out the new Shader video.


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2014)

So, I made it to Lugh in ED where they're trying to basically get a civil war going by helping one faction gain power. Well, I went and started helping out.. Now I have friends! (they're green on the HUD now)




I ran into a really cool.. Um.. DUDE!




It's no Battlestar.. Admiral Adama has downsized lol.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 17, 2014)

Sweetness! Thanks for the screenies! How is 1.0?

I'll meet you there...might make the run tomorrow before the kid's x-mas concert (after my last exam in the am).

I'm debating if I should make the trip in my slightly-above-stock hauler or semi-decked-out eagle....oooorr do I do it in my decked out sidewinder??? hmmm.


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2014)

If it's upgraded, the Eagle all the way.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 17, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Will do, my is Kursah.
> 
> Keep a keen eye out for "The Batman" (AKA @erocker ). I hope we can all line up a time to go kick some ass as a team. (if not we should all line up in EvoMerc for some Vonarri ass kicking!!!)
> 
> ...



As in most things, I'm Ahhzz. 

I've been using an Excel spreadsheet since I started a few weeks ago (beats the index cards I used for the original Elite heheh.... think I've still got some in the game box  ). Looks like a crowd-funded spreadsheet...not bad, but that's going to tweak the hell outta the trade market....definitely make it harder to keep a good line quiet...


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 21, 2014)

I haven't been able to play b/c of some unexpected things IRL.
The bit I did get to play was a bit of a let down. lol

As soon as I got out of my starting outpost, some DBag with a ship that is obviously not a starter pulled me out of supercruise? and started trying to kill me. I have the starter Sidewinder with the crappy pulse lasers. I managed to hold my own and the some Federation ships came and attacked the DBag. I loled.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 21, 2014)

Ya it's not an easy game out of the chute...there's a learning curve and it's like wild west in space..you will get caught up in some fighting that you can't get away from. Just keep on honing your piloting skills, do some cargo runs, build up some $$ and get some gimballed pulse lasers and an upgraded power distributor...those two items will make the Sidey a little easier to work with in combat. The frontier isn't for the lighthearted...yaarrrrr! 

Interdiction is when you get pulled out of supercruise. It's what pirates and security tend to do...to see what you're hauling, if you're wanted (bounty), or to give you a bad time. I enjoy it...sometimes its fun to fight it and get out of it (just follow the exit path and fill up the blue bar, pretty easy to do), or do what I do...turn sideways and get interdicted...guns blazing. I usually boost just as soon as I can, to get some space to assess the situation. Sometimes I just need to hold my own until my FSD recharges so I can go back into SC and get to a station to repair.

Odds are the guy that interdicted you was an AI, you can tell AI from human players on your map because human ships are hollow squares, all AI are solid. At least that's how it was in beta/gamma.

Hopefully we can all line up at some point. I'm still floating around Cosi. Looking for some trade runs nearby to build up my funds so I can deck out my eagle. Using those tools I linked before...I spent some time in the Cmdr's log, which I like....the other one is a community fed deal...and it seems the area I'm at isn't updated often so I am sticking to my own data. I've spent more time than I care to admit just exploring and gathering station data.

I had a blast last night just running around trying not to get blown up...all I have is a mining laser and shields on my Hauler lol!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm in star citizen. bubbleawsome in-game I think.
I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 21, 2014)

Sweet! I haven't tried 1.0 yet, but plan to this evening if all goes right!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 21, 2014)

Good luck getting in, there are some major server issues. I'm redownloading for the second time today. Another 4 hours. D:

Great fun even in a ES though. Killed a few vandul.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 22, 2014)

Well if I can't get in, I'll just play Elite. If that fails, I'll just play EvoMerc! Ahh...I love having excellent options in Space Sims!

Honestly, I've been working out a decent paying 2-way trade, not far from my starting system of Cosi, so I don't even know if I'll try out SC yet. So far from what I've read, it's a solid experience and improved...if you can connect and stay connected that is.

Can't expect pre-release titles to be issue free...and I guess SC is still kind of pre-alpha. I'm still more eager for the universe module than anything, until then my excitement for SC has kinda simmered way down.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 12, 2015)

I've been mostly posting in the Elite: Dangerous thread here on TPU, for good damn reason... because it's been my gaming addiction for some time now.

SC has updated its AC module to 1.0x, and they have fixed the control mapping, the game is still a resource hog (I will never expect any less!  ), and while it's fun for a couple of matches, for me it still gets old. Maybe it's because I have a crappy Aurora, or maybe it's just because the "pre-alpha" is so limited. Looks great, plays smooth, the action is pretty good and intense at times, but it still has that "CoD in Space Ships" feel to it. Eagerly awaiting a real universe to fly around in. I know SC will be epic, it's just not right now imho.

Elite on the otherhand has been a blast! Bugs and all...which I've experienced a couple, but nothing that ruined my day or broke my game. I won't go into major details on this title...because I'd end up writing a book. I will say that every time I login it's like a new short story once I reflect on what happened...recently I have my kitted out Cobra Mk III that was mostly kitted for trading, then for exploring, now for trading, combat and bounty hunting. I have a nice little trade route outside of Cemiess where @erocker was chilling out that does 1.3k/t profit each way...and has great locations for finding wanted NPC's. Makes the monotony of trading more fun..granted I'm using 36 cargo vs. 60 when I was fully kitted for trading...but I'm enjoying this way MUCH more!

1.04 for Elite fixed the MP issues from what I've seen, and I can actually see and interact with other players. The player base I've been around has been excellent, helpful, and polite. So far, an epic experience!

I have also seen some test footage for upgraded shading, rendering and UI stuff for the next Evochron title, which has me very excited and playing EvoMerc even more lately!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 12, 2015)

I had a decent little triangle setup, running 1k one leg, 1500 the second, and about 4-500 the last. Then some tool came in and broke the last leg??? Trading tobacco, and dropped it down to around 150 per..... Oh well. Got enough to get my Type 6, running 72t with a shield, until I get secure enough to drop that. I would have tweaked my cobra a little more, but the change in the Intermediate scanner means I can't sell it for space, since I'd lose its value. So, oh well. Still enjoying it, but it requires a time "Investment" and some days, I just don't have that, so I fall back to Insurgency. Altho, I did update my Mechwarrior online, Star Cit, Rift, Defiance, Firefall, Path of Exile, and one other escaping me right now, yesterday heheh. May mix it up a bit over the next few days... Oh yeah! Also installed Hawken


----------



## Kursah (Jan 13, 2015)

I hear ya on the time investment...that's where I dig EvoMerc (once you get the hang of it), easy to get into and out of stations, easy to get into a few missions-worth of combat or trades in 20-30 mins or less and away you go. Elite does take a time investment, and I like it for the investment it requires, but there are times where I gotta agree...I just don't have the time to invest! School starts back up in a week or two..so there goes my extra couple of hours of game-time to homework. Bah! One more semester and I'm done!


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2015)

The Kappa Fornacis system in ED is brutal right now. I'm trying to fight for the "farmers" against the Feds, and it is really, really tough. Most of the time, you'll get into a zone and in no less than a minute you'll have another CMDR on you. Often, I'll get into a zone and if there's one or two CMDR's fighting for the feds, I'll go straight after them (they usually don't notice me at first) and make them jump away. Then I can have my way with the easy AI targets. Tonight I was followed from war zone to war zone by some crazy man in an Imperial Clipper. I'd jump into a system, seconds later he'd jump in and immediately launch missiles at me. This happened at least five times! So, I fly 40 ly to a high-tech station and grab a point-defense turret. I get back and sure enough, he finds me again. This time, I just boost straight towards him while launching chaff and the point defense working, melt his shields, get him down to about 60% and he ran away never to be seen again.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 13, 2015)

Yet again, eRocker, Rocks.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 2, 2015)

So been playing A LOT of EvoMerc, started a  new game and went the military fighter route. I forgot how crazy combat gets in this game, but I'm improving greatly. Elite gave me some bad...arcady habits but nothing I couldn't work around and nothing I'd complain about.

Overall, I keep forgetting how fun EvoMerc is and how different it is from other space sims out there. I got a couple of co-workers into it (that couldn't afford Elite yet, or couldn't justify it). Having a blast!

It's a nice break from the duldrums of Elite at times (as you'll read below...my excitement factor is limited atm). Combat here is much harder imho, but is also pretty rewarding when you can take on 2-4 enemies and defeat them all.

I've also been playing Elite, I am eagerly awaiting the 1.1 update before I play too much. I've been solo trading over near the Addo system. Gonna get a type-6 and do some space trucking so I can build up my Cobra some more and have reserves. I plan on building a decked out Eagle again too. That ship was just too much fun in combat. But for now I'm in the trade-grind and have about 1.5 mil saved up...gonna try to get to 2 mil and then get a Type-6, keep enough capital to fill up all the storage and build it up for more trading tonnage.

My cobra will me my bread n butter for Kursah's Merc/Bounty Emporuim. I am looking forward to what future patches and expansions do for this title. 

*Control Changes*

I also modified my CH Figher Stick control scheme...my 8-way POV HAT is now for lateral thrusters, my LH HAT is for targeting, UP is target what's in front of me, left is target next friendly, right is target next enemy, down is target subsystem. Works MUCH MUCH better this way. I also implemented a similar control scheme in EvoMerc.

I also made a control change to my keyboard throttle controls. I modified the W and S keys to me forward and reverse thrusters instead of throttle level control since I have the 5 pre-set levels. This works much much better for landings and FA-Off flight.

The above changes have really made a difference in how smoothly I can pilot my ships in all circumstances thus far, and 8 targeting options was just too much to keep track of and too wonky to pick the right one with the 8-way POV. I feel noticeable improvement in my piloting skills  overall with these changes. If anyone wants me to list how my control schemes are for any of the space sims I play let me know and I'll post em up!

*OTHER NEWS*

In other news a friend told me to check out Void Destroyer (http://store.steampowered.com/app/259660/). An indie title and only $14.99. It mixes newtonian physics driven space sim and RTS using what I would define as Borderlands-style graphics. You can fly any ship, build stations, manage in the grand scheme and let the AI do all the work, or step in and change the tide of war. While many have tried to do this before...I personally feel this is the most fun I've ever had with the concept.

Honestly it plays really really well with a mouse and keyboard, but I wasn't impressed using my CH Fighterstick. Overall a fun game, has a unique take on a couple of good genres and is fun to jump in and play. I do recommend running through the tutorial, which isn't too awful long either. The dev is patching this almost daily still, which is cool imho. It's SP only, but it's been a fun experience so far.

But the reason I really wanted to recommend it is because of the flight engine. While it uses newtonian physics like EvoMerc, Elite and SC, it uses a very watered down and assisted version, even with it's assist mode disabled. While the same flight and combat strategies work well here, they are MUCh easier to learn here. So if you want to become an improved combat pilot in the bigger and tougher space sims, this might be a good place to start and get the concept of lateral thrusting, speed and leading with your weapons while managing other things.

The RTS element of this title is pretty fun too...I have actually found that I enjoy this little gem of a game and hope to see more of you folks give it a try. It was officially releasted on 1/20/15, but has been early-release for over a year. It has recieved mostly positive feedback from Steam as well. 

I'd give it a 8/10 for the couple hours-worth of experience I've had thus far. And while the first one has no MP, this game has a lot of promise and is well worth looking at for something fun to play that takes a couple old ideas and does a good job of mixing them together.

So check it out. And post your thoughts here!


----------



## 64K (Mar 12, 2015)

This may have already been posted somewhere and I missed it but Star Citizen will probably be at least 100 GB. 

http://www.pcgamesn.com/star-citize...ill-likely-be-at-least-100gb-in-size-says-rsi


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 12, 2015)

Saw that this morning. Also saw that we're creeping up on $75 mill!!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 13, 2015)

I'll be putting it on my HDD then. Not tons of room left on my SSD.
Oh well, hoping it all goes to ultra-textures.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2015)

am i the only one that prefers arcade space sims?

I miss the hell out of games like X-wing alliance


----------



## Kursah (Mar 13, 2015)

Mussels said:


> am i the only one that prefers arcade space sims?
> 
> I miss the hell out of games like X-wing alliance



Nope, I enjoy a good arcade space game too! But damn the Elite experience is effing cool! 

The experience is just awesome, and once you can hold your own in combat, the arcade experience is boring in comparison imho. 

Heck even SC combat, last I tried it was boring to me compared to Elite's. SC felt like CoD: Space Warfare back in the early days. I haven't tried the most recent update yet though..from what I've heard it's gotten a good bit better and I can't wait to make time to try it. Space Sims with newtonian physics and fancy calculations are a big thing now, but don't think the arcade experience is non-existent. I believe No Man's Sky will be more of an arcade experience.

Wing Commander Prophecies is based off of FS2O, and is very much an arcade space combat sim.

I still fire up some Freespace 2 Open. XWA was pretty good, but I was more into X-Wing vs Tie Fighter and prior games. But the epicness of the Freespace series is still a blast imho. 

Who's check out Starpoint Gemini 2, pretty fun too and moddable through Steam Works. It's not super realistic on the physics and is pretty entertaining.

Another fun one recently is Void Destroyer, a cheap indie title, but it's fun as heck and a good mix of space sim combat and rts. Plus it runs on anything I've loaded it on!


----------



## RCoon (Mar 13, 2015)

This game has been on my review list for months, though I have no idea when it's out. Kinda looks like the old freelancer graphics, but the actual gameplay concept is hugely different. Weird, but interesting.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 13, 2015)

Interesting..... I agree... would have completely had my wallet with the Firefly universe here....


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 19, 2015)

new EVE: Valkyrie trailer










love the "Fly Safe" lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 19, 2015)

For "arcadey" space sims, two of my favorites are Star Wars: Rogue Squadron (altho most of it is flying in atmospheres), and a relatively recent one, Strike Suit Zero. 

I'm looking forward to getting and playing the remastered Homeworld.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Kursah (Jun 2, 2015)

Alright so this thread's been quiet, mostly because it seems games like Limit Theory, EVE Valkyrie, and No Man's Sky has been fairly quiet too. Sure they all have little announcements here and there, and I'm hoping NMS will be on PS3 also (so mine can do more than stream Netflix and Plex).

The "Big Two" are noisy as ever. 

Elite is on the cusp of the largest update yet, 1.3. Which brings some much needed changes to the table, like drones to aid in assisting of the mining process, improve player-to-player trading and supplies, and other things like a revamped mission system that affects the entire game and how it plays out. There's a list about a mile long for the changes in just the beta for 1.3, so I'm sure the final release will have some good things to donate to the pretty solid 1.2 update. Almost 6 months after release and this is still my go-to Space Sim, though I must admit I just graduated from college a mere two weeks ago and still don't have a lot of free time to play games going straight to "beyond full-time" work, family, honey-do lists, etc. But when I have spare time, this game gets most of it. I have enjoyed partaking in a couple of community goals, though I haven't had enough time to actually earn more than an extra 100k or so. But hey, extra credits is that much more towards my next upgrade or ship! On that note, I've decided to keep all of my ships from here-on out. I miss my original Sidey and Freagle from Gamma. My T6 has been sitting idle for weeks now while my Cobra has been getting modded over and over to find that right combination to be effective in combat within my budget, without running out of juice or ammo.

The options you can do to your ships sort of reminds me of Tanarus, the old Sony Online Entertainment (RIP) online tank combat game from the mid-to-late 90s. And each update seems to add more goodies and options to really make your ship your own, I really hope this trend keeps going. I will say that most of my friends have grown bored with this game and moved on, most needing an end-game to keep going. So I try to tell others moving forward that if they need an end-game or hand holding to wait, because that's not in the game yet...try to save them from buyer's remorse. I'm perfectly happy wandering random systems looking for trouble to get into, or taking a mission to improve my ranks. I'm also game for combat zones where I can pick a side and earn some serious credits. Anything to get out of the trade grind I was stuck in for far too long. The nice thing about being so limited on time, is this game really hasn't grown stale to me yet, I LOVE IT! For me this is THE space sim I've been waiting for since X-Wing and Tie Fighter. Though, those guys are coming out with a new action-online space combat sim, I forget the name but it's up for crowd funding and I'll post it if I remember.

I have noticed that my run in with more pilots has improved, and I've actually had a lot of positive run-ins with other players. Though I still play solo a lot too, I'm more open to playing Open mode now. And I can't wait to get in a wing with my fellow TPU'ers and go tear up some enemies! With that said, there is rumors that there could be enemy race(s) coming in the next patch, and David Braben even going so far as to say they've been there since 1.2... Maybe there's more to that story than I know, because I really haven't been keeping up to the newest of the new. If you know, please share!

Star Citizen has been churning out more frequent updates to the AC module, and a lot of news has been posted about the FPS module as well. I am still so-so on this title because it's not as fun to fly around in the limited environment nor is it as engaging. The combat is good, though still feels more like CoD in space ships to me...which I don't like. I do like how the flight model has been improved some and the play-style is truly unique to this game. I also appreciate the amazing visuals, the physics, the environment, etc. But after about 20-30 minutes, the shininess wears off and it's time to close and go back to Elite. Not being much into FPS games anymore I don't see the FPS module doing a whole lot for me either. Meh... I know many are touting this to be the best space sim ever, and I hope they're right...but for me, so far Elite is the one doing more right than wrong, though both have their caveats, and one is a released title, while the other still brandishes the Alpha pre-release title.

The control section of the game still sucks compared to almost every other title on the market for the past 20+ years that I've been playing, and that's really saying something. At least have it so if you bind a key or axis to something that it AT LEAST flags the items using the same key/axis, or remove the original entry. I don't feel that is asking too much, AAAAAAND it took far too long to implement more than two axis support IMHO. Plus how the interface works to scroll around and choose buttons/keys is bulky and a pain in the ass overall. I will be backing up my settings moving forward in the hopes that future versions will support the layout. The good news about controls, is there's a lot to play with, even some items nobody else is offering, the axis curves. Pretty neat for those that use it, I haven't yet. 

The ships are flying really nice and all the ones I have tried feel unique, the gameplay is getting smoother, hopefully the MP can get managed better for lag and hacks (the most recent update was supposed to fix both iirc, but really hasn't), and I hope they release some real open space to play in! Even Elite's famed "pill universe" had dozens of systems to explore and enjoy. I know SC will be great, but it's got a lot to get done with the space-sim side of things to really convince me. Though they've got time, and I'd rather wait for them to release the product we all want than rush something out. So on that aspect, I am sure it'll be well worth the wait! 

I still think any true space sim fan should own these two titles and support them, keep the genre going and staying back alive. Plus if you get bored of either, GoG does have X-wing, Tie Fighter and all the other Lucas Arts space sims. AWESOMENESS!

I will also admit I reloaded Freespace 2 Open with the 2014 mods, and I'm pretty damn impressed. This game has a great story and action, sure the flight model is uber arcadey, it fits with game and the presentation it offers and is gobs of fun for a super cheap price (GoG or Steam). I hope that Squadron 48 pays homage to this and titles of yore with real quality story(ies), and seems that Chris Roberts is happy with how it's progressing thus far. If he's happy, we should be happy it seems. With that, I'm off to play some Elite, see you on the frontier!


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 18, 2015)

Got to play EVE Valkyrie and Enemy Starfighter at PAX last year. Both were tons of fun.
Looking forward to both of those.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 11, 2015)

So I am finally hooking up that CH Pro Throttle I got from a buddy for a good price. Deciding to try out the CH Control software. Think I have it figured out, seems pretty useful and far more complicated than my needs but the basics I use it for will hopefully be perfect.

I've gotten used to the Logitech G13 for throttle, menu controls, extra controls and lateral thrusters on thumbstick...the CH Throttle has proven troublesome for my piloting. At the same time, when in combat I feel it helps me quite a bit.

So here we are in Fall 2015, what are you playing and what are you using?

Elite has the Horizon's DLC coming down the pipe, which is good and bad...good for more content, bad for the price IMO. I have a lifetime pass so I'm good here, but many aren't.

Star Citizen recently released the social module, which is neat for a quick walkthrough and to enjoy the scenery and attention to detail. The flight model is much better than it used to be...I still struggle more at setting controls in this game and what spurred me checking out the CH software... create a profile, load it, and it works with the default SC control scheme.

Haven't followed No Man's Sky much since spring...

Evochron is getting a much needed sequel, and Vice is stepping up his game to modernize his series. Will not hesitate to buy this, I still play Mercenary. Has some tech demos on youtube.

There have been a few other space sims announced, more arcade-like. Limit Theory seems to be pretty quiet too...or I just haven't heard much about it...nor cared anymore. Well back to the CH software to configure all these damn axis's and buttons/switches...and then remember what they all do again....


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 11, 2015)

Kursah said:


> So I am finally hooking up that CH Pro Throttle I got from a buddy for a good price. Deciding to try out the CH Control software. Think I have it figured out, seems pretty useful and far more complicated than my needs but the basics I use it for will hopefully be perfect.
> 
> I've gotten used to the Logitech G13 for throttle, menu controls, extra controls and lateral thrusters on thumbstick...the CH Throttle has proven troublesome for my piloting. At the same time, when in combat I feel it helps me quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Haven't touched a space sim in quite a while, still have my Joystick hooked up under my desk, waiting for it's moment to shine . I don't want to get into it until I'm ready to burn out on it, so I'm holding off while I burn off some other interest cravings. I completely agree with you on the Horizons DLC. Too much money, but I'm covered as well. 
Evochron? I have the first, and simply because of Vice's willingness to listen to his community (he worked directly with me to incorporate a setting locking the mouse to the game screen), I'll pony up for his new offering. May not play it for months, if at all, but he gets my money. 
Haven't looked at NMS in about as long: I guess I need to check back in on it


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 12, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Haven't touched a space sim in quite a while, still have my Joystick hooked up under my desk, waiting for it's moment to shine . I don't want to get into it until I'm ready to burn out on it, so I'm holding off while I burn off some other interest cravings. I completely agree with you on the Horizons DLC. Too much money, but I'm covered as well.
> Evochron? I have the first, and simply because of Vice's willingness to listen to his community (he worked directly with me to incorporate a setting locking the mouse to the game screen), I'll pony up for his new offering. May not play it for months, if at all, but he gets my money.
> Haven't looked at NMS in about as long: I guess I need to check back in on it


yeah, I'm not covered with Elite's DLC bs.....
The actual game left me with a sour taste. 
I had even preordered about a year before release.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 19, 2015)

So been a while since this thread was updated...but I am getting back into space sims...specifically Elite Dangerous and Evochron Mercenary...seem to by my standard go-to sims. For good reason.

Well SpaceGameJunky did a stream/blog while playing EvoMerc and talking about other games...mentioned the next game in the Evo lineage will be Evochron Legacy. Vice has been working on it for 4 years, and some of the stuff he's released info/video wise is promising. Considering EvoMerc does so many of the things that Elite and SC promise and have for years...it's well worth it...light footprint, moddable, easy server hosting, great control options, and lower price make this a nobrainer imho.

Here's the SGJ video:










Around 1:13:20 they announce the next EvoMerc name...but they don't really go into much for details on the next game nor the mods they're using...

Steam Forums Thread:
https://steamcommunity.com/app/71000/discussions/0/615086038685461442/#p1

Star Wraith Forums Announcement:
http://www.starwraith.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=11998

Star Wraith Evochron Tech Demo and EvoMerc Videos:
https://www.youtube.com/user/SFSW/videos


I will be excited to see how this one unfolds...especially with larger planets and much more for building opportunities. For now I'll stick with Elite and EvoMerc...in anticipation of Horizons and Legacy. Any of you stoked about this?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 19, 2015)

Rebel Galaxy comes out tomorrow

http://store.steampowered.com/app/290300/

Giantbomb recorded a quick look a couple months ago when the preview build went out


----------



## Kursah (Oct 19, 2015)

Ya I took a quick look at that...seems like a higher grade Starpoint Gemini 2..which I never really got into though I really wanted to. I'll check out the vid you posted and a couple more...I did hear it's only gonna be $20... so not  a bad price. Looks promising and explosive from what little I've seen!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 19, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> Rebel Galaxy comes out tomorrow
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/290300/
> 
> Giantbomb recorded a quick look a couple months ago when the preview build went out



1 day 10 hours. i kinda want it. depends on price a lot.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 19, 2015)

$20USD for its launch 10/20 as per the game's own website: http://rebel-galaxy.com/

The one line from the IGN review... that the starting ship reminds them of the Serenity is almost enough to sell me on it! I'm on the line about this one with all the other games I have to play atm... but it sure seems interesting. 

http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/10/16/rebel-galaxy-review

I'll gladly wait for the GPU review!


----------



## erocker (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah, I'll definitely pick that one up!


----------



## Kursah (Oct 19, 2015)

For folks that want to go the GOG route: http://www.gog.com/game/rebel_galaxy

More info/reviews: 

http://games.highdefdigest.com/26965/rebel_galaxy_pc.html
http://www.polygon.com/features/2014/10/14/6974343/rebel-galaxy-diablo-torchlight-double-damage
https://steamcommunity.com/app/290300

Looks like I'll be dropping $20 on this title tomorrow.  Just looks too damn awesome to not give a chance. 

Though as I said a few posts ago...it kind of reminds me of Starpoint Gemini 2, which is a sweet game...I just could never get into it. This looks better fleshed out story-wise and looks like it has some amazing atmosphere which it should considering the creators of the Diablo series, Hellgate: London and Torchlight series are behind this one. Feeling hyped up...must...resist....


----------



## Mussels (Oct 19, 2015)

i've read a bit up on it, i guess from people with access to the preview? seems like its going to be fun, but not fleshed out as well as it could with diversity and late game stuff as a AAA title could.

that said, DLC/expansions/sequels could easily remedy that if its popular, and $20 worth of entertainment looks about right to me.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 19, 2015)

with the load I have on the gaming front right now, I've time to wait for a good deal, and some of the bugs to work out   But, I do keep this on my "Open daily" list, just to keep it on the horizon


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 19, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i've read a bit up on it, i guess from people with access to the preview? seems like its going to be fun, but not fleshed out as well as it could with diversity and late game stuff as a AAA title could.
> 
> that said, DLC/expansions/sequels could easily remedy that if its popular, and $20 worth of entertainment looks about right to me.



NEW Quick Look up

http://www.giantbomb.com/videos/quick-look-rebel-galaxy/2300-10773/

this game looks fantastic. I can't wait to buy it tomorrow


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 19, 2015)

what is really impressive about this game is that it uses the Torchlight engine hehe


----------



## Kursah (Oct 24, 2015)

Infinity: Battlescape might be worth watching if it makes its goal: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/309114309/infinity-battlescape

They promise what I expected from Elite Dangerous before I bought it sorta.

It reminds me of a mix of Elite and Evochron, and I as a person with limited gaming time, appreciate the mention of being able to enjoy getting into the game for even just 30 minutes...with Elite and Evo, I feel like an hour or more is needed to get in and enjoy. Not that I dislike those.

I want Infinity Battlescape to work, but not sure I'm willing to back it...I'm kind of over backing space sims for now...though I may need to read up more..I just watched the main intro video and decided to share it here.

What are your thoughts? I should give credit to finding it thanks to an announcement on http://spacesimcentral.com/ .



Edit: This looks pretty damn good...


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 24, 2015)

I saw this last week from RPS, if I remember right, and took a quick look. Looks like it has potential, but like you, I've sworn off space funding for a bit heheh. Still, it would be nice to see it come forth!


----------



## Kursah (Oct 24, 2015)

It looks like there's hella potential if that 2hr stream is a prototype, and they're planning a Sept 2017 release. 

Trying not to get hyped about this, but it checks a lot of the things off I agree with and want from a game...and hopefully it'll scale on hardware well both in the load/stress and control department.

The one thing I didn't gather yet was how these guys were controlling the game...though one stream shows the launch menu and keyboard + mouse setup. If they do this right....this would steal a lotta sales from those that are better with a HOTAS combo and I wouldn't mind either way, but it would be nice if both methods handled well.

I'll have to keep an eye on this one...has my attention more so than NMS at this moment.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 26, 2015)

So I watched a couple other streams from Infinity: Battlescape and I gotta say it seems to have what Elite is missing, I ended up backing it for $20. I figure I don't need to be in the beta...and if they meet their needs they might give people access anyways...almost all other successful kickstarted games end up doing so.

I really hope this one comes to fruition...and it seems to be more focused on combat which I'm all for. It also seems more tailored to MP, which many of you will be all for. I am still uber impressed for a "prototype" that they're playing, it seems like the years they've put into this has a good foundation to show...but also worries me that 9/2017 might not be enough time depending on what all they want to add (which is a lot...).

Anyways...I have also been playing Starpoint Gemini 2 and Rebel Galaxy...and boy could you have two similar games be any more different? I love it and because of Rebel Galaxy I'm finally able to get into SG2. I honestly think ya'all should own both! 

But for my simming action, I am reinstalling Tie Fighter from GoG as we speak...after reading an article and watching the new Star Wars movie trailor...I need some SW action in my life again and Tie Fighter really took the cake...I played that game more than any other game ever...period.

But for now, EvoMerc is doing just fine...finally made a good CH map for my HOTAS and flying in that game has never felt so good. Started a new pilot...just a Mercenary. But I'm having A TON of fun.

I have decided to upload my current Elite Dangerous and Evo Merc control schemes as well...and found the CH Printer app which makes seeing what my controls are that much easier! I just have the Fighter Stick and Pro Throttle tho. No pedals, I just use a 4-way HAT for yaw...works great for me.  I try to keep my control schemes similar between games to ease in the adjustment pains of switching between them. Especially someone more on the casual side like myself.

I plan on updating the OP at some point...I'd like to add stuff about the recent space games, update the Elite, SC and NMS stuff. Maybe make this thread worth sticky-ing at some point. 

*CH HOTAS Combo (FighterStick + Pro Throttle)
*
Download: http://www.chproducts.com/13-29170-Downloads-and-Community.php

Map Printer Download (to get the graphical config screens like I have below): http://www.ch-hangar.com/forum/index.php/files/file/174-cm-print-v450-beta-1/

I should add that, I use the combine devices to a single device with the maxed out options, and extra compatibility features.

Remember after opening you must not only download the profile to the device you must set it to Mapped Mode. You might need to relaunch the game in order for this to work. You will also need to load the profile for each game you want to use as control schemes will be different.

*Elite: Dangerous - 10/2015
*
My control scheme relies on a couple of minor changes in the game. POV on the stick is used for power management, the thumb stick is used for lateral thruster axis. Beyond that all controls on the stick have a purpose...most on the throttle do. I should mention, my controls for me at least are more combat oriented.












*Evochron Mercenary Controls - 10/2015 Beta 1
*
My control scheme relies on configuring the axis appropriately. Adjust to your liking.











*Coming Soon...
*
Star Citizen Alpha x.xx

Tie Fighter

X-Wing (maybe)

EDIT: Updated OP to clean it up a little bit.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 27, 2015)

Revised OP a little, added several titles and mini summaries. May add more content later, if you want a game up there let me know.

It's so awesome to be able to have so many options in this category! 

Anyone a KS backer for Limit Theory???

Who else is excited about Infinity: Battlescapes?


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 27, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Revised OP a little, added several titles and mini summaries. May add more content later, if you want a game up there let me know.
> 
> It's so awesome to be able to have so many options in this category!
> 
> ...


I missed the cutoff for LT, but I follow.
It's a type of game I wanted. Solo universe sandbox.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 27, 2015)

Scrizz said:


> I missed the cutoff for LT, but I follow.
> It's a type of game I wanted. Solo universe sandbox.



+1

I was on the fence about that one and then lost out due to the time expiration. Good on him for not accepting any further backing beyond KS, and it sounds like he had a mental breakdown that he's still coming back from. But LT looks promising and fun as well...looks to be more mouse+KB oriented. I do like all that it promises to do, and have faith this guy will get it done eventually.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 28, 2015)

not a sim but Galak-z is out tomorrow

http://store.steampowered.com/app/300580/

I bought this on PS4 and enjoyed it.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice! Looks like some old school arcade fun to me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 28, 2015)

it has a 80's saturday morning cartoon vibe to it. chapters are called seasons and the pause screen looks like a VCR


----------



## Kursah (Oct 29, 2015)

That alone brings back enough memories to make the sale worth it...next pay day this is likely to end up in my collection!


----------



## Kursah (Oct 29, 2015)

Just in case you haven't seen it yet, NPU's review of Rebel Galaxy is up!!! 

Link: http://www.nextpowerup.com/articles/rebel-galaxy-review/

Video:


----------



## Kursah (Oct 30, 2015)

All I can say is... DO WANT!! If Star Force actually gets released before the guy gets sued into oblivion...I'm buying a damn copy of this. Good thing I have Tie Fighter loaded up...was just getting ready to play another game...then watched this video and nostalgia hit hardcore... how did I miss this?!?!?!






For what the creator calls a pre-pre-pre-pre Alpha...looks fun. I was kinda hoping someone would've snuck a modded Tie Fighter on the Freespace 2 Open side of things for years...but I'll take the Unreal 4 engine too! 

Now to just hope this is something real and not a joke...

What do you think @TheMailMan78 ? I know you're a Tie Fighter fan.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 31, 2015)

Nobody? 

Even if this was a fake, I'm still excited at even a hint of a modern Tie Fighter spin off! Back to the 1998 GoG version I go!


----------



## alucasa (Oct 31, 2015)

What I really want from a space game is where I am a captain of a ship capable of few tens of crews. I am sick and tired of single manned fighters in space games. Sick of dog fights also. Give me automated turrets. I want to command my crew and I want RPG element while dealing with my crew and action when in battle.

X series came close to what I want but they blew it completely with X: Rebirth. Egosoft is done in my book. Give me a proper space game...


----------



## Kursah (Oct 31, 2015)

I could see that being sorta fun, I'd rather be a pilot and enjoy some good combat than micromanage others, but we all have preferences. But it'd be cool to see something executed in the vision you want to see. 

I do enjoy the captain of ship 3rd person games like Rebel Galaxy and Starpoint Gemini 2, but those really have no crew control, though they do have AI turrent control options. I suppose if Star Citizen ever comes to full fruition you should be able to captain a large ship with multiple AI/Player crewmates that you could command. We can only hope!


----------



## alucasa (Oct 31, 2015)

I am a backer of a game called "Into the stars" which has some of elements I want.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fugitivegames/into-the-stars

http://store.steampowered.com/app/360510/


----------



## Kursah (Nov 2, 2015)

Well if I hadn't already backed Infinity: Battlescape, this video might have convinced me. This title is definitely making waves, I'm hoping there is more that they have to offer once we get past this "prototype showoff" phase. I'm looking very forward to seeing this title come into fruition.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 2, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Well if I hadn't already backed Infinity: Battlescape, this video might have convinced me. This title is definitely making waves, I'm hoping there is more that they have to offer once we get past this "prototype showoff" phase. I'm looking very forward to seeing this title come into fruition.



Ok, you got me hooked to watch the Infinity progress of that the next couple years!


----------



## Kursah (Nov 12, 2015)

Played some Tie Fighter with my boy since we're watching the SW series in prep for the new movie, being this was one of my favorite games of all time, and most played games of all time, I'm pretty happy I'm still able to play it! 

I saw some Youtube videos where folks had the game stretched to fit their widescreens, and honestly it didn't look half bad with that scale stretch. I found a couple mods to allow 3d acceleration w/o crashing (just smooths things over, adds some AA it seems too) and resolve any texture blank issues, runs like a dream.

I have my HOTAS setup too... though I'm debating picking up a Steam Controller and trying my luck with that. Going to borrow a friend's and see if its something I could use... my boys took and destroyed my 360 controllers...so I'm in the market for a controller so I can at least race again (when I feel the need). I don't expect any controller to beat the feel of my HOTAS...but I've heard great things about the Steam Controller.

Back to Tie Fighter...wow is it challenging. I forget that TF's had no shields until I get blown up by a couple blaster hits lol. Beyond that, dogfighting is as fun as it ever was, and the game is just as I remember. Sure it ain't pretty, but it's pretty damn decent for being 20+ years old and playing on my Windows 10 PC! And being able to play it full screen is sure a nice touch, even on my 1080p 32" TV. 

Applied mods and tried XWA, and the graphics are MUCH better there in comparison, but there are some control issues I need to sort out...stuck in a roll I can't control atm. But I haven't actually taken the time to do that yet. But I'm excited for that game as well..but TF has much more value to me since I invested so much time into it. Between this, C&C (Tiberian Dawn, Red Alert and Sole Survivor), and Tanarus, my 90's gaming experience was pretty epic, albeit limited to a tight budget.


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2015)

Elite: Dangerous is on sale for ~$15. Sounds like it's worth it?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 26, 2015)

Yep damn good deal!!! I've gotten back into this again and reworked my control scheme even further. Will share more later.


----------



## Flogger23m (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm interested but it sounds like you'll miss out on a lot of features without having to buy Horizons at a later date.

I am looking forward to Everspace. Not too keen on the "rogue-like" concept, but it looks nice:
https://everspace-game.com/


----------



## Kursah (Nov 29, 2015)

I've looked at Everspace a couple of times, and it looks good...but I'm not 100% onboard with it yet. I will say it looks amazing and they have a lot going for it in that respect, I also like that they're not trying to be the next most accurate space sim but trying to be more action oriented.

For now though, I am more interested in Infinity: Battlescape for another future game with more action and combat orientation. Though the more I look at Everspace, the more it sticks in my mind as an interesting title...I'll probably wait to see how it pans out on release though. The second GIF you list makes me think of Red Faction in space. 

I have totally reconfigured my Elite controls..and am still fine tuning things...it's been a challenge to relearn. 

I have decided that my primary stick should be Pitch/Yaw instead of Pitch/Roll WW2 style. The thumb joystick on my throttle controls fore/aft thrust (which has proven super useful) and roll. I then use the POV behind that for lateral thrust. So far it works really well...but sometimes in the heat of the action I go back to my old ways and then screw up because my controls are different lol. Though with this new control scheme I feel I have gained a little more piloting ability in combat situations, and have been hitting up a lotta conflict zones. I still suck at combat in Elite, I struggle with Anaconda's and the like in my pretty well equipped Cobra MKIII. I try to manage my shields and minimize my reliance on the shield cells I bring with. 

I want to get into making more credits in Elite, but haven't decided to get back into trading yet...I was stuck in that a year ago...and while I made the most profit doing that, I haven't touched trading in a loooooooong time and would rather not get stuck in long trade runs. I enjoy combat far more.

Looking forward to 1.5 launching soon and Horizon's after that.


----------



## Flogger23m (Nov 30, 2015)

I would love to give Elite a try. Not too sure if it is for me though. It is only $15 but I don't have much to spend so I may have to pass. I am wondering how Horizons will pan out to. Will people who just own Dangerous be able to play with those who have Horizons?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 30, 2015)

Not sure on that...I would assume yes though within the boundaries you'd be allowed to go. Horizons main intent is to add landing and exploration/combat/missions on planet surfaces. I believe planets w/o atmospheres to start.

The main game is getting a rather large update soon called 1.5. Adds ships and other things to do. I've been entertained.for dozens of hours in the main game and quite a few hours in CQC. I'd say the main game is easily worth $15 all day long if you like space sims that focus on the pilot experience.


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2015)

Elite Dangerous Horizons beta got released today! Downloading that now... Star Citizen PTU Alpha 2.0F should drop today too. Hopefully that patch is good progress and they can open it up to more people tomorrow.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 1, 2015)

Just got my SC PTU 2.0 invite! 

Also, I noticed they added (32-bit) to the standard Elite: Dangerous launch option, and (64-bit) to the 1.5 Beta. Downloading the Horizons 2.0 beta now too!


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 1, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Just got my SC PTU 2.0 invite!
> 
> Also, I noticed they added (32-bit) to the standard Elite: Dangerous launch option, and (64-bit) to the 1.5 Beta. Downloading the Horizons 2.0 beta now too!


you got invite?
congrats...
>_>  lol jk


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2015)

I kept crashing in the ED beta. Wasn't sure what to do. I managed to make it to a base in an SRV and not sure if I'm supposed to do anything in there or what? I did manage to play for 2 hours straight in the Star Citizen PTU. It was pretty awesome. Restarted some comm relays, fought pirates (pretty easily), answered a few distress calls (they were okay... just find distress beacon, listen to screaming) and had a couple good dogfights with other players as well as some FPS on one of the security stations. Pretty fun!


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 1, 2015)

erocker said:


> listen to screaming... Pretty fun!


lol, were you torturing someone who airlock blocked you? lol


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 2, 2015)

For those waiting to "appreciate" Elite, and even have (or don't have) Star Citizen....

Buy an X52 or X52 Pro from Saitek, and get a free copy of Elite: Dangerous! Now until Dec 15. Now's the time for those on the fence to get a solid package   *cheers*


----------



## Kursah (Dec 2, 2015)

That's awesome! If I didn't already have some CH kit, I'd be all over this!


----------



## Flogger23m (Dec 2, 2015)

I already have an X52Pro. It is a solid HOTAS if you don't abuse it. Been using mine for a few years now. If anyone picks up a X52/Pro and already has ED feel free to gift it to me. 

Does anyone know if the Star Citizen PTU is up for everyone yet or is it still invite based?


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 2, 2015)

Flogger23m said:


> I already have an X52Pro. It is a solid HOTAS if you don't abuse it. Been using mine for a few years now. If anyone picks up a X52/Pro and already has ED feel free to gift it to me.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Star Citizen PTU is up for everyone yet or is it still invite based?


it's still limited atm. they're still working on that GIM


----------



## Kursah (Dec 21, 2015)

Well hope all of you folks are having a great holiday season (those that celebrate that is  )!

I figured I'd add an update here rather than the dedicated threads so I can do my thoughts in a single post.

*Star Citizen Alpha 2.0*

I've been playing the hell out of Star Citizen Alpha 2.0. And even now, its allure is still a little stronger than Elite Dangerous: Horizons.

In all of its bugged and CTD glory, Star Citizen is a riot to play now...and convinced me to go mouse + KB. I'm still adjusting, but while some immersion is removed with my HOTAS off my desk..it's nice to be able to jump in and go with mouse + KB. Plus there is still some piloting immersion..really the flight model and tuning they've done has made the game feel great with HOTAS or other means (haven't tried game controller yet...). The ships handle great, the AC action is smoother but still fast paced. Its still got a chaos to it that Elite does not...but SC has tuned things well enough that I can find what I call a "combat rythm".

I upgraded/replaced ships. I upgraded my Aurora MR to an LN in favor of more weapons...and that was a great move IMHO. This is a beast of a little ship...slower handling than other ships...but feels like a little tank. The LN made up for the MR being disappointing for so long. I was able to get kills and earn REC with the LN. 

I melted my 325a, and a buddy hooked me up with an F7C-M upgrade for a price I couldn't pass up...so know I have one of the best small combat ships around...and its a friggin monster in AC. Folks are using and abusing this ship to death. I've been limiting which turrets I use, and seeing how I can stand up against folks using these ships. I've been able to have a positive K/D ratio with this ship...and I love it's handling. Not as fast or snappy as the 325a, which I'm fine with....that ship isn't as fun w/o a HOTAS...where the F7C is great with mouse + KB and HOTAS. 

Plenty of bugs to be had in 2.0, especially when you are supposed to respawn in AC, but end up in some sort of texture orb....your ship 5000+ meters away, or the obligatory crash after most rounds are over. I seem to experience more crashes on my main gaming rig which is Intel + NV than my laptop which is Intel + AMD. But not by much. And while in PTU, I was able to run the game pretty smoothly, AC does lag even at 1600X900/1280x720 and low. I will say the graphics in low still look amazing...so maybe there's scaling issues yet...

On my main rig, I notice a substantial decrease in GPU utilization compared to previous versions. Sometimes my GPU is loading at 2/3 3D clocks. Even in very high @ 1080. The frames stay pretty damn smooth most of the time...so I'm not going to complain! 2.0 loads fairly fast from my SSD, but the Universe section does take a while...and is almost ridiculous to wait for loading from the SSHD on my lappy....minutes it seems. I guess good for smokers or coffee drinkers to take a break...I do neither. 

Last but not least, it seems the SC devs have been working on seamless planetary landings and procedural terrain generation...check out this video they show that is all rendered in-game:











*Elite Dangerous: Horizons (64-bit)*

Now..onto Elite Dangerous: Horizons. I did a fresh x64 install on both my main PC and lappy. The x64 version allows them to utilize more memory and they stated the game has always been x64, and they had to migrate to that as a new system requirement for Horizons and all expansions afterwards. I'm fine with that and I imagine most of you will be as well. I believe my total install size is around 6.6GB vs. Star Citizen's 34GB....load times are quick, graphics are crisp and clean. This game is a stunner and sounds amazing still...I miss my HE-400 headphones as they were made for this game...but I digress...my AKG 553's deliver quite amazingly.

They speak on the x64 requirement, their charging model for Horizon's and further expansions/seasons and how they plan to treat them, what is planned this year for Horizons, and more here: http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=dcbf6b86b4b0c7d1c21b73b1e&id=ca113de1db&e=67e7ba100c

Haven't tried it on the lappy yet...but I will say the rendering and detail on planets is pretty...but is very taxing. This game really increased its load on my GPU...big time. Elite is more taxing on my GPU than Star Citizen at this point...impressive and kinda scary. I'm hoping to someday snag a good deal on a 980/980 ti...until then...the 770 just needs to keep on going. 

But regardless, I have also converted to mouse + KB in Elite...and it does require some changes... like changing out Roll for Yaw on the mouse....makes live much easier. My Cobra MKIII flies great and handles better than I remember Mouse + KB handling before 1.5/Horizons...but it had been a while since I last played as well...

I haven't found my "complementary" Cobra MK IV yet...but haven't really looked at the map to see where it might be. I've been finding combat areas to get paid in...to test and re-calibrate my skills for the new control choice.

I haven't done much on the planet surface yet...but the transition and loading isn't all that bad...wish it was seamless but know due to game design that's not possible here. They've done a lot of work to make it load smoothly and most of the time it does now...better than pre-1.5 for me. 

Something was wrong with AI tonight...there were several in a conflict zone that would just stop for several seconds and do nothing...I took advantage of that but it's kind of annoying. I will say other AI seemed to be on ace pilot mode and were badasses that made me run....so it was a mixed bag. I played mostly Solo to get my grips on the new mechanics.

So far I feel pretty good about Horizons, but would have been expecting more if I had just laid down $45-60 for it....the other stuff they promise better be coming in soon and I really hope FDEV doesn't leave the original game owners hanging on anything.

I haven't tried CQC in some time, it was fun for a bit...but finding a match become cumbersome or a "waiting game" of its own, and it just feels like there's sooo much potential not being used here. CQC could literally become its own game build around combat, teamwork, goals, upgrades, arenas both on and off planet, BYOS (bring your own ship)...on and on. I am sure they share these ideas too..and I really haven't looked into it..but CQC grew disappointing as AC has started growing with recent stability issues.

At least CQC is stable, but when you cannot find a match...with a feature and game this new, that is kind of disheartening and I hope to blame the matching technology rather than folks not playing it...we shall see.

Here's a video of the Horizons launch:












Alright, that's all folks! Good night and share your thoughts as well please!


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 21, 2015)

I've noticed ED:  Horizons planets use compute shaders to generate the terrain.  By the looks of it, single precision ones.  That's why it runs so much better on Maxwell than Kepler cards.  Maxwell basically doubled single precision compute by killing off the double precision compute.  So Maxwell has a natural edge on this kind of compute.

Don't know how AMD will fair on that, but I have a feeling GCN will fair well.

That's just a performance anaylsis I kinda did adhoc on my hardware (780 vs 980).  I don't know it to be fact, and haven't played enough to make a fair review yet, but Horizons is "so far so good" for me.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 3, 2016)

Horizons runs great for me everywhere except planets. Maxed out at 1080p (except supersampling) I get 60+ fps but on planets I get <20. I think it has something to do with either how the shaders work now or the actual terrain generation. Not sure.

Can you guys reccomended a HOTAS <$50? I'm looking at a thrustmaster, but would like other reccomendations.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't think there's really any other options in that price range barring something used. My CH pieces were each more than $50. 

ATM I'm using mouse + KB... No bueno in CQC but I'm doing fine in the main Horizons section. I need to find out how to get my Cobra MK IV...I don't see it listed.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 3, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> Horizons runs great for me everywhere except planets. Maxed out at 1080p (except supersampling) I get 60+ fps but on planets I get <20. I think it has something to do with either how the shaders work now or the actual terrain generation. Not sure.
> 
> Can you guys reccomended a HOTAS <$50? I'm looking at a thrustmaster, but would like other reccomendations.




these would be your best options at that price:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16879337003

or 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001S0RTU0/?tag=tec06d-20

I do recommend the t16000m


----------



## Kursah (Jan 3, 2016)

You don't need a full HOTAS setup (but I recommend trying one!), I ran stick + KB for a while... using 1-5 as 0-25-50-75-100% throttle, migrating 1-4 menu items to F1-F4 (I feel it should be that way by default anyways...).

Then I ran stick + Logitech G13...which was awesome as well. I really enjoyed that, but took some getting used to initially.

Then I went HOTAS w/o pedals...loved it, but much more complex and time consuming to setup.

Now I'm back to Mouse + KB for the sake if simplicity and experience with how these sims all handle it. I'm also planning on trying out a Steam Controller soon...hoping next paycheck is nice enough that I can order one.

In the end I'll likely go back to HOTAS since I paid for that gear, but mouse + KB has been really good, except in Elite CQC which is likely my crappy skills with the smaller ships and different flight models that part of the game seems to utilize. I do quite well in AC and the PTU in SC along with Elite's main game.

The t16000m is a good way to go, hall-effect sensors keep it accurate. Some folks use two of them as a HOTAS setup too. They are good sticks, not the best build quality, but most folks love em that buy em.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for the opinions guys! I really appreciate it, but sadly I've got really bad impulse control and already ordered the Thrustmaster t.flight HOTAS X. Sounds like it's not a bad option though, and I think I'll enjoy it!


----------



## Kursah (Jan 3, 2016)

You'll find A LOT out there about it and how to set it up for all the big space sims. Enjoy!


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 4, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> Thanks for the opinions guys! I really appreciate it, but sadly I've got really bad impulse control and already ordered the Thrustmaster t.flight HOTAS X. Sounds like it's not a bad option though, and I think I'll enjoy it!


I use it so don't feel too bad .lol


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 4, 2016)

Yup, same little toy I bought last year. Should be a good option


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 8, 2016)

Those of you that use the HOTAS.x, how do you have the throttle set up? Trying to calibrate it in windows it either shows 100% as 50%, 0% as 25%, and -100% as 0% or 100% as 50%, 50% as 25%, and 0% as 0%, and nothing at all in the negatives.

Otherwise the buttons work great and it works well with elite.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 13, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> Those of you that use the HOTAS.x, how do you have the throttle set up? Trying to calibrate it in windows it either shows 100% as 50%, 0% as 25%, and -100% as 0% or 100% as 50%, 50% as 25%, and 0% as 0%, and nothing at all in the negatives.
> 
> Otherwise the buttons work great and it works well with elite.



The first should be -100% = 0%, 0% = 50%, +100% = 100% and 1:1, or -100% = -100%, 0% = 0% and +100% = +100%. At least my limited experience with HOTAS throttles is how I've seen it. Between the game and Windows you should have these options. And it also depends on if you want to have reverse throttle as an option below center all the time, or use a toggle switch to reverse your throttle inputs and use -100 as 0 throttle and +100 as full throttle (what I prefer, more precise).

Hopefully almost a week later you've found an answer to your question, sorry I am not able to better answer it!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 18, 2016)

@Kursah a new Evochron game came out! Evochron Legacy


----------



## Kursah (Jan 18, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/398170/

Yep, I've been under NDA and beta testing since October. It's pretty damn good! Vice has outdone himself this time!


----------

